# Forge of Fury PF system -OOC



## HolyMan (May 25, 2010)

Please help us continue are game by signing up.

We currently have:

half-orc barbarian
human cleric
halfling sorcerer

hmm.. well all the races starting with "H" are covered LOL 

Defiently want someone to play a rogue and will take up to one more person after that. 

HM


----------



## HolyMan (May 25, 2010)

*Interested parties:*

Walking Dad - halfling Sorcerer(air)
Mowgli - half-orc barbarian/fighter
Alt F4 - half-elf rogue
GandalfMithrandir - fill party role
fireinthedust - unknown
rangerjohn - unknown
IronWolf - cleric of some sort
JDragon - ranger (possible dwarf)

And please quote this and use for your characters:
[sblock=Character Name]
[sblock=Game Info]
Race:
Class:
Level:
Experience:
Alignment:
Languages:
Deity:[/sblock]
[sblock=Abilities]
STR: XX +X (XXpts)
DEX: XX +X (XXpts)
CON: XX +X (XXpts)
INT: XX +X (XXpts)
WIS: XX +X (XXpts)
CHA: XX +X (XXpts)
Please add racial modifiers after the (XXpts) to show adjustments for race [/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]
HP: XX = [XdX + X] + [X], list all adjustments
AC: XX = 10 + X (armor) + X (shield) + X (size) + X (misc)
AC Touch: XX = 10 + X (armor) + X (shield) + X (size) + X (misc
AC Flatfooted: XX = 10 + X (armor) + X (shield) + X (size) + X (misc
INIT: +X = +X (DEX) + X (misc)
BAB: +X = +X (class/es)
CMB: +X = +X (STR) + X (misc)
CMD: +XX = 10 + X (misc)
Fort: X = +X (base) + X (stat) + X (misc)
Reflex: X = +X (base) + X (stat) + X (misc)
Will: X = +X (base) + X (stat) + X (misc)
Speed: XX'
Damage Reduction: X/reason
Spell Resistance: XX = list reasons[/sblock]
[sblock=Weapon Stats]
List as follows:
Weapon(melee or ranged): +XX = +X(BAB) + X (Stat) + X (feat) + X (item) + X (magic) / DAMAGE, SPECIAL AND RANGE IF NEEDED[/sblock]
[sblock=Racial Traits]
Please list all racial traits from PFRPG-Core rulebook, would be nice if someone made a place where they all were and everyone could copy/paste from there.  [/sblock]
[sblock=Class Features]
If you take a second class list all features for each class together. Thank you. [/sblock]
[sblock=Feats]
Please list after each feat how your character has it, please.
Example:
Toughness (Level 1)
Track (bonus Ranger)
Weapon Focus-longbow (bonus Human) [/sblock]
[sblock=Skills]
Skill Points: XX = [X + X] x X + X (misc) + X (points from favored class)
Max Ranks: XX ACP: -X
Skill List: examples
Skill Name: +XX = +X (ranks) + X (modifier) + 3 (class skill) + X (feat/misc) + X (magic) - X (ACP)
Skill Name: +XX = +X (ranks) + X (modifier) + 3 (class skill) + X (feat/misc) + X (magic) - X (ACP)
Skill Name: +XX = +X (ranks) + X (modifier) + 3 (class skill) + X (feat/misc) + X (magic) - X (ACP)[/sblock]
[sblock=Equipment]
List the items and there cost and weight it may be easier to code this part as it will give you even coulmns. We should try different things to see what works.

After equipment list
Treasure: XXgp, XXsp, XXcp Gems: list all 
Total weight carried: XXX (list load, light,medium, or heavy)
Maximum weight possible: XXXlight, XXXmedium, etc.[/sblock]
[sblock=Details]
Size:
Gender:
Age:
Height:
Weight:
Hair Color:
Eye Color:
Skin Color:
Apperance:
Deamenaor:
Background:[/sblock]
[sblock=Level Ups] Here you can keep track of level ups so a judge can readily check what you have added to your character just do each by level- Example:
Character Level 2:
Class: Fighter (favored) 2nd level
BAB: +1 to +2
Fort: +1 to +3
Bonus feat: Improved Initative
Bravery: +1 to +1
HP: not sure what we are doing yet will get back to you  + 1 (favored class bonus)
Skill Points: +3 = +2 (class) +1 (human) + XX (old total) = XX (new total)

and your next Character Level under that one, and so forth.[/sblock] 
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (May 25, 2010)

Ok, HM. I'm here 

Do you really want to to 25 point buy? This is pretty high for pathfinder.

I would like to play a wizard (conjuration) or sorcerer (elemental).


----------



## HolyMan (May 25, 2010)

Welcome WD, 

25 pt buy is for the same reason as the MAX HP/LVL this game will have an encounter at almost every other room, so an increase in stats will help keep the amount of rest time needed down. 

HM


----------



## Walking Dad (May 25, 2010)

Not sure I will not start whining after I used up my higher level spells...

I should buy a wand for repeated combat casting 

Will go with a high dex, high cha halfling air sorcerer 

Str 8 (0)
Dex 18 (7) 
Con 14 (5)
Int 14 (5)
Wis 11 (1)
Cha 17 (7)

Feats:
class Eschew Materials
1 Dodge
3 Point Blank Shot

Known Spells:
0 (6): Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Dancing Lights, Disrupt Undead, Mage Hand
1 (3): Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Sleep - Burning Hands
2 (1): Glitterdust *or* Flaming sphere


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 25, 2010)

HM's finally running a Pathfinder game.

Put me down for a melee type of some sort.


----------



## renau1g (May 25, 2010)

You doing this for LPF?


----------



## Alt F4 (May 25, 2010)

HolyMan, if you're willing to take on a player who is new both to PbP and Pathfinder (though I've read most of the rules), I'd love to jump in with a rogue.


----------



## HolyMan (May 25, 2010)

renau1g said:


> You doing this for LPF?




Not a game for LPF charaters, sorry. But I thought this would get some of the players a chance to work on a character and maybe there would be more than 1 in the Charater Thread, . And I haven't DMed PF and have a few adventure ideals, so wanted to run a game (just found out orcs fight on after they drop to below 0 hp, and want to figure out more of the combat manuvers) 

Hey, also wasn't it you that told us about getting a forum for our group after so many people joined. I can't find out how to do that and it not costing $45 bucks. I'm thinking of paying it mind you just want to know before I do if that is the only way.



Alt F4 said:


> HolyMan, if you're willing to take on a player who is new both to PbP and Pathfinder (though I've read most of the rules), I'd love to jump in with a rogue.




Welcome Alt F4, 

I put you in the interested players post and I put a character sheet format there as well go ahead and quote it onto notepad or what have you, fill it out and post up your Rogue, have fun making your character.


HM


----------



## renau1g (May 25, 2010)

Have you PM'd Morrus about another "Living" sub-forum?


----------



## Walking Dad (May 25, 2010)

[sblock=Character Name]
[sblock=Game Info]
Race: Halfling
Class: Sorcerer (Air)
Level: 4
Experience: 6,000
Alignment: TN
Languages: common, halfling, auran, draconic
Deity:?[/sblock]
[sblock=Abilities]
STR: 09 -1 (01pts) (includes racial penalty)
DEX: 18 +4 (07pts) (includes racial and lev 4 bonus)
CON: 14 +2 (05pts)
INT: 14 +2 (05pts)
WIS: 10 +0 (00pts)
CHA: 17 +3 (07pts) (includes racial bonus)
[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]
HP: 34 = [4d6 + 8] +Toughness Feat [4] + Fav Class [4]
AC: 20 = 10 + 4 (mage armor) + 4 (Dex) + 1 (size) + 1 (misc)
AC Touch: 16 = 10 + 0 (mage armor) + 4 (Dex) + 1 (size) + 1 (misc)
AC Flatfooted: 15 = 10 + 4 (mage armor) + 0 (Dex) + 1 (size) + 0 (misc)
INIT: +4 = +4 (DEX) + 0 (misc)
BAB: +2 = +2 (class/es)
CMB: +0 = -1 (STR) -1 (size) +2 (BAB)
CMD: 14 = +0 (CMB) + 4 (Dex)
Fort: +4 = +1 (base) + 2 (Con) + 1 (misc)
Reflex: +6 = +1 (base) + 4 (Dex) + 1 (misc)
Will: +5 = +4 (base) + 0 (Wis) + 1 (misc)
Speed: 20'
Damage Reduction: none
Spell Resistance: none[/sblock]
[sblock=Weapon Stats]
List as follows:
Weapon(melee or ranged): +XX = +X(BAB) + X (Stat) + X (feat) + X (item) + X (magic) / DAMAGE, SPECIAL AND RANGE IF NEEDED[/sblock]
[sblock=Racial Traits]
*

+2 Dexterity, +2 Charisma, –2  Strength: Halflings are  nimble and strong-willed, but their small stature makes them weaker  than other races.
Small: Halflings are Small creatures and  gain a +1 size bonus to their AC, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, a –1  penalty to their Combat Maneuver Bonus and Combat Maneuver Defense, and a  +4 size bonus on Stealth checks.
Slow  Speed: Halflings have a  base speed of 20 feet.
Fearless: Halflings receive a +2 racial bonus  on all saving throws against fear. This bonus stacks with the bonus  granted by halfling luck.
Halfling Luck: Halflings receive a +1 racial bonus  on all saving throws.
Keen Senses: Halflings receive a +2 racial bonus  on Perception  skill checks.
Sure-Footed: Halflings receive a +2 racial bonus  on Acrobatics  and Climb  skill checks.
Weapon Familiarity: Halflings are proficient with  slings and treat any weapon with the word “halfling” in its name as a  martial weapon.
Languages: Halflings begin play speaking Common  and Halfling. Halflings with high Intelligence scores can choose from  the following: Dwarven, Elven, Gnome, and Goblin.
*[/sblock]
[sblock=Class Features]
*Bloodline Arcana
*_Elemental Ray
__Elemental Resistance
_[/sblock]
[sblock=Feats]
Dodge (Level 1)
Eschew Materials (bonus Sorcerer)
Point Blank Shot (Level 3) [/sblock]
[sblock=Skills]
Skill Points: 16 = [2 (class) + 2 (int)] x 4
Max Ranks: 4 ACP: -0
Skill List:
Bluff: +XX = +X (ranks) + X (modifier) + 3 (class skill) + X (feat/misc) + X (magic) - X (ACP)
Fly: +XX = +X (ranks) + X (modifier) + 3 (class skill) + X (feat/misc) + X (magic) - X (ACP)
Imtimidate: +XX = +X (ranks) + X (modifier) + 3 (class skill) + X  (feat/misc) + X (magic) - X (ACP)
Know (arcans): +XX = +X (ranks) + X (modifier) + 3 (class skill) + X  (feat/misc) + X (magic) - X (ACP)
Know (planes): +XX = +X (ranks) + X (modifier) + 3 (class skill) + X  (feat/misc) + X (magic) - X (ACP)
Spellcraft: +XX = +X (ranks) + X (modifier) + 3 (class skill) + X  (feat/misc) + X (magic) - X (ACP)
Use Magic Device: +XX = +X (ranks) + X (modifier) + 3 (class skill) + X (feat/misc) + X (magic) - X (ACP)[/sblock]
[sblock=Equipment]
List the items and there cost and weight it may be easier to code this part as it will give you even coulmns. We should try different things to see what works.

After equipment list
Treasure: XXgp, XXsp, XXcp Gems: list all 
Total weight carried: XXX (list load, light,medium, or heavy)
Maximum weight possible: XXXlight, XXXmedium, etc.[/sblock]
[sblock=Details]
Size:
Gender:
Age:
Height:
Weight:
Hair Color:
Eye Color:
Skin Color:
Apperance:
Deamenaor:
Background:[/sblock]
[sblock=Level Ups] Here you can keep track of level ups so a judge can readily check what you have added to your character just do each by level- Example:
Character Level 2:
Class: Fighter (favored) 2nd level
BAB: +1 to +2
Fort: +1 to +3
Bonus feat: Improved Initative
Bravery: +1 to +1
HP: not sure what we are doing yet will get back to you  + 1 (favored class bonus)
Skill Points: +3 = +2 (class) +1 (human) + XX (old total) = XX (new total)

and your next Character Level under that one, and so forth.[/sblock] 
[/sblock]

Will fill rest in later.


----------



## HolyMan (May 25, 2010)

renau1g said:


> Have you PM'd Morrus about another "Living" sub-forum?




Wait you can PM the Big Guy won't he find that annoying?? I don't want to get on his bad side.

HM


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (May 25, 2010)

Hey, very interested here, I can fill in what the party needs.


----------



## HolyMan (May 25, 2010)

Anyone with healing rounds out these first canadites. If you worship Erastil you could have a bow I believe you like ranged fighter types right?

EDIT: One more warrior type and you would have a very well rounded party.

HM


----------



## renau1g (May 26, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> Wait you can PM the Big Guy won't he find that annoying?? I don't want to get on his bad side.
> 
> HM




Well if you were to PM him stupid stuff then I think he might get annoyed, but I've had conversations with him about everything from dice rollers to the EN Publishing Modules. He's a really cool guy, so let him know what you want to do and point out the Living PF social group and how many members it has. I believe that's what we did for L4W. Covaithe might have some more insights also


----------



## HolyMan (May 26, 2010)

Had a talk with him over in... well you'll see it if you are still subscribed there.

And I posted what he said all over but it looks like a no to the forum we will just make do.

HM


----------



## renau1g (May 26, 2010)

Just saw it myself. Too bad. Good Luck with this game


----------



## HolyMan (May 26, 2010)

Thanks, I hoping for some PF fun myself and then transfer that over into some LPF fun. 

Soon as someone besides me makes a character, 

HM


----------



## Alt F4 (May 26, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> Welcome Alt F4,
> 
> I put you in the interested players post and I put a character sheet format there as well go ahead and quote it onto notepad or what have you, fill it out and post up your Rogue, have fun making your character.




Got the character sheet. and thanks for giving a newbie a chance. 

I've got a broad idea for a background (an orphan who grew up on the streets of Somewhere and never knew his parents). He's never had a proper name, just a street name.

Using PCGen I've finished all the stat-type stuff except for equipment. He's a half-elf, and a bit of a Perception monster. Once I get him equipped, I'll post the character sheet using the format you posted upthread.


----------



## HolyMan (May 26, 2010)

No problem I was a newbie once,  _*sniff*_ if I knew then what I know... well heck I would do it all the same, LOL

If your interested please go and join the Living PF social group there you can post any questions and help build pieces of a brand new campaign world to have your characters adventure in.

HM


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 26, 2010)

Hey, HM - You using Character Traits?


----------



## HolyMan (May 26, 2010)

Might as well. I'll put that in the charaacter gene tonight have to go work on the farm. 

Be back on tonight.

HM


----------



## Alt F4 (May 26, 2010)

HolyMan, I did join the social group, but haven't looked around much yet. Figure I'll do that once I get my character finalized. Here's what I have on my character so far. Still need to equip him, which may change a few numbers.

[sblock=Ears, Half-elf Rogue 4]
[sblock=Game Info]*Race:* Half-elf
*Class:* Rogue
*Level:* 4
*Experience:* 6000
*Alignment:* CG
*Languages:* Common, elven, draconic, dwarven, goblin, orc, terran, undercmmon
*Deity:* Cayden Cailean
*Favored Classes:* rogue, ranger[/sblock]
[sblock=Abilities]*STR: 14* +2 (5pts)
*DEX: 18* +4 (10pts) (+2 Racial)
*CON: 12* +1 (2pts)
*INT: 14* +2 (3pts) (+1 Lvl 4)
*WIS: 14* +2 (5pts)
*CHA: 10* +0 (0pts)
[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]*HP: 36* = [4d8 + 4]
*AC: 18* = 10 + 4 (armor) + 4 (Dex)
*AC Touch: 14* = 10 + 4 (Dex)
*AC Flatfooted: 14* = 10 + 4 (armor)
*INIT: +4* = +4 (Dex)
*BAB: +3* = +3 (Rogue 4)
*CMB: +5* = +3 (BAB) +2 (Str)
*CMD: 19* = 10 +3 (BAB) +2 (Str) +4 (Dex)
*Fort: +3* = +1 (base) + 1 (Con) +1 (Resiliant trait)
*Reflex: +8* = +4 (base) + 4 (Dex)
*Will: +3* = +1 (base) + 2 (Wis)
*Speed: 30'* (6 squares)
[/sblock]
[sblock=Weapon Stats]*Short Sword +1 (melee): +6* = +3 BAB +2 (Str mod) + 1 (magic) *DMG: 1d6+3* (+2 Str, +1 magic) *Crit:* 19-20/x2
*Short Bow (ranged): +7* = +3 BAB +4 (Dex Mod) *DMG 1d6* *Crit:* 20/x3 *Range incr:* 60 feet (12 squares)[/sblock]
[sblock=Racial Traits]*+2 to One Ability Score:* Half-elf characters get a +2 bonus to one ability score of their choice at creation to represent their varied nature.
*Medium:* Half-elves are Medium creatures and have no bonuses or penalties due to their size.
*Normal Speed:* Half-elves have a base speed of 30 feet.
*Low-Light Vision:* Half-elves can see twice as far as humans in conditions of dim light.
*Adaptability:* Half-elves receive Skill Focus as a bonus feat at 1st level.
*Elf Blood:* Half-elves count as both elves and humans for any effect related to race.
*Elven Immunities:* Half-elves are immune to magic sleep effects and get a +2 racial saving throw bonus against enchantment spells and effects.
*Keen Senses:* Half-elves receive a +2 racial bonus on Perception skill checks.
*Multitalented:* Half-elves choose two favored classes at first level and gain +1 hit point or +1 skill point whenever they take a level in either one of those classes. See Classes for more information about favored classes.
*Languages:* Half-elves begin play speaking Common and Elven. Half-elves with high Intelligence scores can choose any languages they want (except secret languages, such as Druidic).[/sblock]
[sblock=Class Features]Light Armor Proficiency
Simple Weapon Proficiency
Proficiency with hand crossbow, rapier, sap, shortbow, short sword
Sneak attack +2d6
Trapfinding +2
Evasion
Trap spotter (Rogue Talent lvl 2)
Trap sense +1
Quick disable (Rogue Talent lvl 4)
Uncanny dodge
[/sblock]
[sblock=Feats & Traits]Skill Focus: Perception (bonus Half-elf)
Alertness (Lvl 1)
Resilient trait (Lvl 1)
Canter trait (Lvl 1)
Deft Hands (Lvl 3)[/sblock]
[sblock=Skills]*Skill Points: 44* = 32 (Rogue [8 points x 4 lvls]) + 8 (Int [2 points x 4 lvls]) + 4 (favored class [1 pt x 4 lvls])
*Max Ranks: 4* 
*ACP: -0*

```
[u]Skills                Total   Rank     CS   Ability  ACP  Misc[/u]
Acrobatics             11      4       3       4      0   
Appraise                9      4       3       2      0   
Bluff                   7      4       3       0      0   
Climb                  11      4       3       2      0   2 (Climber's Kit)
Disable Device         17      4       3       4      0   2 (Deft Hands) 2 (Trapfinding) 2 (MstrWrk Thief Tools)
Escape Artist          11      4       3       4      0   
Knowledge (Dngnrng)     9      4       3       2      0   
Linguistics             9      4       3       2      0   
Perception             16      4       3       2      0   2 (Alertness) 3 (Skill focus) 2 (Half-elf)
Perception (Trapfndng) 18      4       3       2      0   2 (Alertness) 3 (Skill focus) 2 (Half-elf) 2 (Trapfinding)
Sense Motive            4      0       0       2      0   2 (Alertness)   
Slight of Hand         13      4       3       4      0   2 (Deft Hands)
Stealth                11      4       3       4      0   

[b]Situational Bonuses:[/b] +5 trait bonus to Sense Motive when intercepting secret messages; 
grant +5 bonus to Bluff checks for characters converying secret messages to me.
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Equipment]
	
	



```
[u]Item				Cost		        Weight[/u]
Mithral Shirt			1100.00 gp		10 lbs
Explorer's Outfit		Free		 	(8 lbs) (not counted)
Short Sword +1			2310.00 gp		 2 lbs
Short Bow			  30.00 gp		 2 lbs
Arrows (20)			   1.00 gp		 3 lbs
Belt Pouch			   1.00 gp		 0.5 lb
- Masterwork Thieves' Tools	 100.00 go		 2 lbs
- Flint and Steel		   1.00 gp		 0 lbs
Handy Haversack			2000.00 gp		 5 lbs (contents weightless, not counted)
- Arrows (40)			   2.00 gp		(6 lbs)
- Bedroll			   0.10 gp		(5 lbs)
- Climber's Kit			  80.00 gp	       (10 lbs)
- Belt Pouch			   1.00 gp
-- Platinum Pieces (23)		 230.00 gp		(0.46 lbs)
-- Gold Pieces (28)		  28.00 gp		(0.56 lbs)
-- Silver Pieces (6)		   0.60 gp		(0.12 lbs)
-- Copper Pieces (8)		   0.08 gp		(0.16 lbs)
- Oil (2 pints)			   0.20 gp		(2 lbs)
- Potion of Cure Light Wounds	 100.00 gp		(0 lbs)
- Rations (6 days)		   3.00 gp		(6 lbs)
- Rope (50 feet, silk)		  10.00 gp		(5 lbs)
- Torch (2)			   0.02 gp		(2 lbs)
- Waterskin, filled (2)		   2.00 gp		(4 lbs)
-- Weight of Items in Handy Haversack		       [41.30 lbs]
```

*Treasure:* 23 pp, 28gp, 6sp, 8cp 
*Total weight carried:* 24.5 lbs - light load
*Maximum weight possible:* <=58 lbs = light, <=116 lbs = medium, <=175 lbs heavy[/sblock]
[sblock=Details]*Size:* Medium
*Gender:* Male
*Age:* 22
*Height:* 6'1"
*Weight:* 165 pounds
*Hair Color:* Dark brown
*Eye Color:* Emerald Green
*Skin Color:* Light moca (Ears' human parent was Varisian, although he doesn't know this)
*Appearance:* Lower class
*Demeanor:* To be determined in play. Likely cautious, generous, compassionate, freedom-loving, friendly.
*Background:* Ears grew up an orphan and street urchin on the streets of SOMEWHERE. He has no memory of his parents, and has never had a proper name. He has never had a proper name, only a string of ever-changing street names. He got his current name Ears because of his keen sense of hearing. His companions quickly learn that when Ears says "Shh, do you hear that?" to be ready for trouble. Ears has an intense dislike for all sorts of traps. He often takes extra steps to make sure a trap cannot be easily reset or repaired. Although capable of speaking it correctly, Ears most often speaks elven with a heavy common accent. [/sblock]
[sblock=Level Ups]*Character Level 2:*
Class: Rogue (favored) 2nd level
BAB: +0 to +1
Ref: +2 to +3
Evasion
Rogue talent: Trap spotter
HP: 18 = +8 (Rogue) + 1 (Con) + 9 (old total)
Skill Points: 20 (new total) = +8 (class) +1 (Int mod) + 1 (favored class) + 10 (old total)

*Character Level 3:*
Class: Rogue (favored) 3rd level
BAB: +1 to +2
Fort: +0 to +1
Wil: +0 to +1
Sneak attack +1d6 to +2d6
Trap sense +1
HP: 27 = +8 (Rogue) + 1 (Con) + 18 (old total)
Skill Points: 30 (new total) = +8 (class) +1 (Int mod) + 1 (favored class) + 20 (old total)

*Character Level 4:*
Class: Rogue (favored) 4th level
Int 13 to 14
BAB: +2 to +3
Ref: +3 to +4
Uncanny dodge
Rogue talent: Quick disable
HP: 36 = +8 (Rogue) + 1 (Con) + 27 (old total)
Skill Points: 44 (new total) = +8 (class) +2 (Int mod) + 1 (favored class) +3 (Int mod increase) + 30 (old total)

*Character Level 5:*
Class: Rogue (favored) 5th level
Sneak attack +2d6 to +3d6
HP: 45 = +8 (Rogue) + 1 (Con) + 36 (old total)
Skill Points: 55 (new total) = +8 (class) +2 (Int mod) + 1 (favored class) + 44 (old total)
Skills increased by 1 rank: Acrobatics, Appraise, Bluff, Climb, Disable Device, Escape Artist, Knowledge (Dungeoneering), Linguistics, Perception, Sleight of Hand, Stealth
Undetermined: Feat, new Language from rank in Linguistics[/sblock] 
[/sblock]I tweaked the format a bit in places in the interest of clarity and to add things such as Traits, and favored class(es). I'm copying those tweaks to a blank character sheet as well, and if anyone wants, I can post it when I'm finished.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 27, 2010)

Here's what I've go so far. Gotta get skills and equipment put in, along with a few other odds and ends.

I dropped in my version of the skills and equipments sections for perusal and (maybe) approval.

Gerlari Hiltzaile


----------



## Walking Dad (May 27, 2010)

What world background will we use? This will affect my deity and traits.


----------



## HolyMan (May 27, 2010)

Where going to use Golarion, and  on the paizo boys if they think they can stop us. Really the whole adventure takes place in the old dwarven community, so the world is just background as you say WD. 

So please take something from the book so I can look something up in it, thanks.

HM


----------



## Walking Dad (May 27, 2010)

Fine, Gozreh as deity 

Traits:
Reactionary

Night Market Urchin


----------



## Alt F4 (May 27, 2010)

I've finished equipping Ears and edited my previous post with the updates. I've held on to a little over 250 gp that I'm willing to contribute towards party items, like a Wand of Cure Light Wounds, an Everburning Torch, or the like.

Mowgli, I like your skills section. It's way more readable than the wall of text in mine. Only thing is it doesn't quite have enough space to show all the math on a couple of my skills.


----------



## HolyMan (May 28, 2010)

Hey guys was thinking today and I really hate to put more work on you but, maybe you should go ahead and post your Level 5 lvl ups in that section so when we get to that their is less slow down to the game.

Also I will check characters out this weekend a slow and painful process but if you get your character checked by another player before hand I don't mind.


```
And Alt F4 (may I call you AF4??) the code block will put in arrows if something is really long see...............................................................................
```
 
HM


----------



## rangerjohn (May 28, 2010)

HM noticed in the sticky about group(s),  are you planning on running more than one group?  If so I would be interested.


----------



## Alt F4 (May 28, 2010)

HolyMan, nice trick with the code tag. I've edited my post to change the skills section to use Mowgli's much more readable format (thanks, Mowgli). I've also added a section for level 5, although I want to hold off deciding on his feat and his new language from the Linguistics skill for now. 

For the language I wanna see what sort of creatures we might need to communicate with. For the feat I want to see whether it looks like a combat feat or another skill-up feat would be more useful.

Oh, and yeah you can call me anything that's easy to type. AF4 works, as does Alt, Alty, even Alf. Though if you call me Al, I'm gonna have to call you Betty.


----------



## HolyMan (May 29, 2010)

rangerjohn said:


> HM noticed in the sticky about group(s), are you planning on running more than one group? If so I would be interested.




Yes the point here is to get a variety of people hopefully playing a vairety of classes, so I may get my PF feet wet. So jump in the water is... oh no yellow! 



Alt F4 said:


> HolyMan, nice trick with the code tag. I've edited my post to change the skills section to use Mowgli's much more readable format (thanks, Mowgli). I've also added a section for level 5, although I want to hold off deciding on his feat and his new language from the Linguistics skill for now.
> 
> For the language I wanna see what sort of creatures we might need to communicate with. For the feat I want to see whether it looks like a combat feat or another skill-up feat would be more useful.




No problems I really wanted people to be part way done to save time no need to be complete. But I will tell you this FoF is a standard dungeon crawl with all the trimmings, traps/monsters/unquie combat areas/RPing/ and GULP! is that a Black Dragon on the cover? It was rated in the top ten of The Best D&D Adventures Ever. I like it.



> Oh, and yeah you can call me anything that's easy to type. AF4 works, as does Alt, Alty, even Alf. Though if you call me Al, I'm gonna have to call you Betty.





Then I will not call you Al  but will call you AF4 thanks.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (May 29, 2010)

Ok guys sorry to make you re-post your characters but I think it vetter to have them under one roof. 

Please put them up here: http://www.enworld.org/forum/rogues-gallery/277454-rg-forge-fury-pathfinder-system.html

And this will be a busy weekend, (holiday) so I may not find time till tue/wed to check them. But maybe this time next week I'll be putting up an IC 

HM


----------



## IronWolf (May 31, 2010)

I would be interested in joining a party if there is room for another player.  I won't be able to build up a character sheet until later today or possibly as late as tomorrow.

I would be up for playing a melee, cleric or rogue role where needed.


----------



## HolyMan (May 31, 2010)

Hey IronWolf (may I call you IW? call me HM plz) We could use a cleric to get this first group off the ground. As I won't be able to start checking sheets till tommorrow you timing sounds good and there are three ahead of you so take some time. 

If everyone agrees we will go 4 strong unless you players think one more, and that could be rangerjohn or another from the Help HolyMan thread I posted. 

HM


----------



## IronWolf (May 31, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> Hey IronWolf (may I call you IW? call me HM plz) We could use a cleric to get this first group off the ground. As I won't be able to start checking sheets till tommorrow you timing sounds good and there are three ahead of you so take some time.




Yep, you can call me IW.  I will build up a cleric then and get his character sheet posted tonight or tomorrow depending on how time tonight works out.

Thanks!


----------



## HolyMan (May 31, 2010)

Awesome then I am off to work will tonight but am off tommorrow so I believe will get those in the RG a checked.

fitd, GM, rangerjohn any of you wishing to join this first group?? or do you guys want to wait for one more and start your own??

HM


----------



## JDragon (May 31, 2010)

I would love to jump in on this if their is room.

I'm open on character ideas so just let me know whats needed if you got room.

I'll be contemplating some characters till I hear something.

*** Thinking maybe a dwarven ranger right now, trying to reclaim an old clan holding.

JDragon - AKA JD


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Jun 1, 2010)

I can wait for another group, One of my characters is almost dying (!) of brown mold in one of my other games, so I am monitoring that very closely.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 1, 2010)

Welcome JD if you want there is room in both groups I believe. 

Group 1:
air sorcerer
barbarian/fighter
rogue - high on perception
cleric (possibly multiclass not sure)

You could join this one give them a group of five and your dwarven ranger would fit in very well.

Group 2:
undecided
undecided
undecided

As you can see plenty of room for both you and a character concept.

@GM Good luck with that, I hope he pulls through. I have you a spot in group two btw.

HM


----------



## JDragon (Jun 1, 2010)

ok, sounds like a plan HM.

I'll join group 1 if they will have me.  I'll post my character as soon as I'm done putting him together.  Should be tonight or tomorrow evening.

BTW - what sources are you using for Traits?

Thanks

JD


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 1, 2010)

Sorry JD, I am new to PF (it's only been around less than a year) so I don't know much about traits but they give you some benefits and help with background. 

So use any trait you like from anywhere you like but I do have a veto pen so no instant crit confrimed and die type stuff please.

HM


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 1, 2010)

The d20pfsrd has a pretty thorough list of the PF traits.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks I have a shortcut to that on myu desktop so no trouble looking that up then. I just like using the hardback book better than reading on a computer.

HM


----------



## JDragon (Jun 2, 2010)

Ok thanks for the info on what sources we could use for traits.

Here is what I'm thinking...

Blooded (Dwarf Regional Trait)
Desperate battles have honed your fighting skills against the ancient enemies of the dwarves.
Benefit: You receive a +1 trait bonus on weapon damage rolls against giants, goblins, and orcs. 

Tunnel Fighter (Dwarven Racial Trait)
Caves and tunnels are a second home to you.
Benefit: While underground, you receive a +2 trait bonus to initiative checks and a +1 trait bonus on weapon damage rolls for critical hits (this damage is multiplied on a critical hit).

Let me know if you see a problem with either of these.

My character may be a little delayed due to a power outage last night.  But I'll do my best to get it done as quick as I can.

JD


----------



## IronWolf (Jun 2, 2010)

I wrapped up my character sheet tonight, so it is ready for review.  Still relatively new to Pathfinder, so feel free to point out any mistakes.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 2, 2010)

[sblock=WD]
*Game Info-*
both your additional languages aren't on the halfling list
*Abilities -* check
*Combat -* 
Have your hp at 40 = [4d6(24)+8=32] +4 [feat] + 4 [fav class]
*AC:* shouldn't list mage armor (even though it does last 4 hours) and +1 [misc] should say +1 [dodge]
Instead of +1 [misc] should probably list as +1 [racial] 
and list Will as:
*Will:* +5/+7* = +4 [base] + 0 [Wis] + 1 [racial] + 2 [vs. fear]*
*CMD:* is 14 but you forgot to list -1 [STR] -1 [size] +2 [BAB] (listing the CMB is a kool way to do it btw but harder to check)
*Speed:* 20'(Fly 60'/average) - you can fly very kool
*under Spell Resistance list* - Energey Resistance(electrical) 10
*Weapon Stats*- incomplete
*Racial Traits*- check
*Class Features-*
Spells
Cantrips
Bloodline: Elemental(Air)
-bonus class skill: Knowledge(planes)
-bloodline arcana
-bloodline powers (energy type= electrical, Fly(60'/average)
-elemental ray = 30' range tough attack, 1d6+2(electrical damage), 6/day
-elemental resistance = energy resistance(electrical) 10
Feel free to copy/paste the above
*Feats-*
add Prof. with all simple weapons (sorcerer)
*Skills-* points are correct, the rest is incomplete
*Equipment-* incomplete
*Details-* incomplete
*Level up*- incomplete


> Will fill the rest in later.



 Darn should have read that first.LOL
Here's something you can add to your sheet WD:
[sblock=Spells]
*Sorcerer Spells Known:* Cantrips- 6, 1st- 3, 2nd- 1, + 1 bloodline spell
Cantrips: list
1st lvl: list + electrical hands
2nd lvl: list
*Spells per day:* DC = 10 + spell level + 3 [CHA]
1st lvl: 7
2nd lvl: 4 [/sblock]
*Background Traits -* haven't gone to check yet[/sblock]
[sblock=Mowgli]
*Game Info-*
Classes: Barbarian(favored)/Fighter
*Level:* 4 (2/2)
*Abilities-*
points add up but they don't match up, Con should be 10 points and Str should be 7 points
Combat-
*AC Flatfooted:* should be 18?/ you can't be caught flat-footed except through a feint 
*Will save*: +0/+1* = +0 [base] + 0 [WIS] + 1 [save vs fear only*]
*Weapon Stats-* complete
*Racial Traits-* complete
*Background Traits-* complete and approved
*Class Features-* complete
*Feats-* please add:
Prof. with all simple and martial weapons
Prof. with all armors (heavy, medium, and light) and all shields
*Skills*- complete
*Equipment-*
GP spent checks out
Weight should be 92lbs.(still a light load), looks like mirthal shirt weighs to much should be 10lbs, and your special items have weigh listed for one not five, btw no food or water tough s.o.b. huh?
*Details*- complete
*Level ups-* hmmm.. I just wanted you to have your 5 lvl changes listed so we didn't have to wait to long for them during the game. You did them all(except lvl5) thanks made it easy to check your character.[/sblock]
[sblock=AF4]
*Game info-*
Due to adding +1 INT after 1st lvl you would have one less language to start for a total of 7 = 2 racial + 1 INT + 4 Skill
*Abilities-* complete
*Combat-*
*AC vs. Traps:* 19 = 10 + 4 [armor] + 4 [DEX] + 1 [trap sense]
*Reflex saves:* +8/+9* = +4 [base] + 4 [DEX] + 1 [save vs traps*] 
*Will saves:* +3/+5* = +1 [Base] + 2 {WIS] + 2 [save vs. enchantments*]
*Weapon Stats*- complete
*Racial Traits-* complete
*Background Traits-* complete and approved
*Class features*- complete
*Feats-* complete
would like you to list Proficiencies here but having them in features I guess is ok too, long as they are somewhere
*Skills-* complete but... 
I have you at 41 ranks again having a low starting INT means less to start, maybe you should change your Wis/Int points cost and at 4th say you raised the Wis (Ears grew wiser after a few adventures?) then you wouldn't have to change languages or skills.
*Equipment-*
potion: list (1d8+1) weighs 0.5lbs cost should be 50gp Do you have two??
waterskins total weight = 8 lbs
all weights were right even though you didn't list waterskins at 8lb you still added it.(even coin weights were correct NICE!) just need to:
a)change weight for two waterskins
b)decide if that is two potions then money is good but add 1lb to haversack (if one 0.5 lbs and you have 50 more gp)
c)list amount of hp recieved from potions
*Details-* complete and a background
*Level Ups*- complete till lvl 5 and that is pending so is good [/sblock]
[sblock=IW]
Saw you weren't quite ready so let me know when you are, thanks One thing i did see was you worship the god of honor and justice and are a dirty fighter something from before your cleric career started?
Saw your update will check tonight for you. [/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Jun 3, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> [sblock=IW]
> Saw you weren't quite ready so let me know when you are, thanks One thing i did see was you worship the god of honor and justice and are a dirty fighter something from before your cleric career started?
> Saw your update will check tonight for you.
> [/sblock]




[sblock=IW Reply]

The character sheet should be good to go now.  I did make an armor adjustment from full plate to banded mail earlier today.

The dirty fighter was picked up from his days in Absalom when he was hanging with the wrong crowd.  He was a bit less than honorable back then.  He didn't turn to religion until later in his life, but the skill of being more effective when flanking is still useful when seeking out evil.

I think the character background justifies it, but if you feel it is too much of a stretch, just let me know and I can swap it out.

[/sblock]


----------



## Alt F4 (Jun 3, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> [sblock=AF4]
> *Game info-*
> Due to adding +1 INT after 1st lvl you would have one less language to start for a total of 7 = 2 racial + 1 INT + 4 Skill
> *Abilities-* complete
> ...




[sblock]I had figured his languages and skills based on reading a statement from James Jacobs that unlike 3.5, Int increases in PF were retroactive. Here's a citation: d20pfsrd.com.

Course the GM is king, so if you don't want Int increases to be retroactive, I'm totally cool with swapping starting Int and Wis, since it's the same result anyway.

It was 2 potions of CLW, I didn't note the quantity when I transcribed from PCGen. The incorrect weight on the waterskins was a similar error. (I transcribed the weight for one rather than two).

The incorrect weight on the potions is all PCGen's fault however. But it got the weight right on the coins (something I _never_ could have done correctly myself), so I guess it's both boo and hooray for PCGen.

Moving Proficiencies to the Feats section is no problem. It does make more sense for them to be there.

I've made corrections to my local copy on everything except the Int-related stuff, and will post an updated sheet when I get your ruling on that issue.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 3, 2010)

No it is a rule and it is exactly why I am running this game. To learn little things like that, I must have taken the 3.5e version for granted.

So you are corrected in all those skill points and languages, glad you didn't start with a 14 INT and 13 Wis then raised the Wis never would have learned nothin.

Huzzah!! even before the game begins, LOL 

HM


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 3, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> [sblock=Mowgli]
> *Game Info-*
> Classes: Barbarian(favored)/Fighter
> *Level:* 4 (2/2)
> ...




[sblock=Reply]
*Game Info-* Done
*Level:* Done
*Abilities-* Done
Combat-
*AC Flatfooted:* True, but that doesn't mean he doesn't _have_ a FFAC, just that he'll rarely have to _use_ it (hopefully).
*Will save*: Done
*Weapon Stats-* complete
*Racial Traits-* complete
*Background Traits-* complete and approved
*Class Features-* complete
*Feats-* Done
*Skills*- complete
*Equipment-*
GP spent checks out
Weight is fixed. I kept the Mithril Shirt at 12½, as the rules state that Mithril armor weighs ½ normal and a 'normal' chain shirt weighs 25. Not sure why the Mithril Shirt is listed at 10 lbs in Core Rules. Added some food and water as well.
*Details*- complete
*Level ups-* Not positive what I want to do for the level up yet . . . but I'll get it put up as soon as I decide [/sblock]


----------



## Alt F4 (Jun 3, 2010)

Ahh, cool. I wish they had spelled out that change more explicitly in the rulebook. 

Updated character sheet is posted now. 

BTW, do you, or anyone who is familiar with Golarion have a suggestion for a city Ears could've grown up in? I'm still new to the setting and don't wanna pick someplace where they cut off people's hands for pickpocketing. Ideally too it would be somewhere that elves and Varisians might mingle.


----------



## JDragon (Jun 3, 2010)

My character Lusk Blackhammer is up in the RG ready for review.

JD


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 3, 2010)

Alt F4 said:


> BTW, do you, or anyone who is familiar with Golarion have a suggestion for a city Ears could've grown up in? I'm still new to the setting and don't wanna pick someplace where they cut off people's hands for pickpocketing. Ideally too it would be somewhere that elves and Varisians might mingle.




Riddleport is the city you want. It's a port town in Varisia with sort of an 'Old West meets the Mob' atmosphere.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 3, 2010)

> *Game Info-*
> both your additional languages aren't on the halfling list



Yes.

But I think it was a bad omission.

Clerics gain Celestial, Abyssal, and Infernal as additional language options, regardless of alignment.

All wizards can choose draconic.

But a sorcerer can not choose a language related to his bloodline (celestial, elemental,...) 

Can we change this for this game?

New languages would be auran (bloodline) and elven (halfling).


Will stay with my CMD listing. The CMB is detailed just above.

He cannot fly until level 15.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 4, 2010)

[sblock=IW double check]
*Game Info-
*one to few languages: Common + 1 INT + 2 ranks in Linguistics
*Abilities-
*did not add +1 for character lvl 4 (based on skills I say you wanted to add it to CHA?)
*Combat-*
HP: have you at only 36hp (4d8+4)
AC Flatfooted 21? higher than regular AC armor says +9 should be +7
CMD is static not modifier (I did the same thing ) 16 instead of +16
redo saves they look really messed up
*Weapon Stats*- complete
*Racial Traits*- complete
*Background Traits*- complete and approved
*Class features-* complete
*Feats-* complete
*Skills-
*ACP = -6
Escape Artist ability Mod = +1 not 0
rest are fine if your CHA is moving up if not all CHA modifires are wrong
*Situational bonuses-
*list out number of times and such for abilities:
Battle Rage = standard action(AoO), +2 damage, for 1 round, 7 times/day
Channel Energy= standard action(no AoO), 2d6 (+4 to damage undead), 30'R, save DC = 15, 5 times/day
and so forth, thanks
*Equipment*- hmm.. just easier to copy and correct I think(corrections in red)
[sblock=Equipment]

```
Item                            Cost         Weight
MW Banded Mail Armor           400.00 gp     35 lbs
MW Heavy Steel Shield          160.00 gp     15 lbs -[COLOR=red]cost 170
[/COLOR]Explorer's Outfit               Free         (8 lbs) 
Heavy Mace +1                 2312.00 gp     12 lbs -[COLOR=red]weight 8lbs
[/COLOR]Crossbow, light                 35.00 gp      4 lbs
Bolts, crossbow (20)             2.00 gp      2 lbs
Holy Symbol, Silver             25.00 gp      5 lbs -[COLOR=red]weight 1lb
[/COLOR]Belt Pouch                       1.00 gp    0.5 lb
- 19pp                                     [COLOR=red]0.38 lbs
[/COLOR]- 75gp -[COLOR=red]says below you have 95gp?[/COLOR]         [COLOR=red] 1.90 lbs
[/COLOR]-  7sp                                   [COLOR=red]  0.14 lbs[/COLOR]
Handy Haversack               2000.00 gp      5 lbs (contents weightless)
- Bedroll                        0.10 gp     (5 lbs)
- Rations (6 days)               3.00 gp     (6 lbs)
- Rope (50 feet, silk)          10.00 gp     (5 lbs)
- Waterskin, filled (2)          2.00 gp     (4 lbs)[COLOR=red] -weighs 8lbs
[/COLOR]- Oil (2 pints)                  0.20 gp     (2 lbs)
- sunrod (2)                     4.00 gp     (2 lbs)
- chalk (2)                       .02 gp     (- lbs)
- candle (2)                      .02 gp     (- lbs)
- Wand, Cure Light Wounds (50)    750 gp     (-) [COLOR=red]list as 1d8+1 plz[/COLOR]
Gold Spent:            5904.30 gp[COLOR=red] have you at spent 5,714.32 which matches treasure below
[/COLOR]Weight Carried:                        78.5 lbs -[COLOR=red] have you at 72.92lbs(haversack at 28/100lbs) = medium load[/COLOR]
            Light  Medium   Heavy    
Max Weight: 0-58   59-116  117-175
```
Treasure: 19pp, 95gp, 6sp, 6cp --This is correct but seeing as how this is a one shot adventure you need not have all that extra money maybe a few scrolls or  potions of cure light (for someone to use on you). [/sblock]
Spells - complete
Details - complete
Lvl ups - complete (hp are incorrect) but if you find time add your lvl 5 so as to have it ready when you advance in game [/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Jun 4, 2010)

[sblock=IW Fixes]

I neglected to update my character ability scores after changing them a bit in PCGen.  I had decided to drop INT to a 10, boost CON to a 14 and CHR should have been a 14 because as you assumed, that is where I put my 4th level ability point.  So my ability scores should have looked like this:

*STR: 14* +2 (5pts)
*DEX: 12* +1 (2pts)
*CON: 14* +2 (5pts)
*INT: 10* +0 (0pts) 
*WIS: 18* +4 (10pts) (+2 Racial)
*CHA: 14* +2 (3pts) + 4th level ability boost




			
				HM said:
			
		

> Game Info-
> one to few languages: Common + 1 INT + 2 ranks in Linguistics




With the ability score change, I lose the +1 INT modifier, so languages should be correct.



			
				HM said:
			
		

> Abilities-
> did not add +1 for character lvl 4 (based on skills I say you wanted to add it to CHA?)




Correct.



			
				HM said:
			
		

> Combat-
> HP: have you at only 36hp (4d8+4)




With my ability score adjustment above I became 4d8+8.



			
				HM said:
			
		

> AC Flatfooted 21? higher than regular AC armor says +9 should be +7




Ooops, my initial character design included full plate armor, I later changed my mind to free up some funds and with with banded mail.  Forgot to adjust the flat-footed AC.



> CMD is static not modifier (I did the same thing ) 16 instead of +16




Ah!  Good to know!



			
				HM said:
			
		

> redo saves they look really messed up




Fixed.  Looks like I had the save total correct, but the reason for getting there was off the wall!



			
				HM said:
			
		

> Skills-
> ACP = -6
> Escape Artist ability Mod = +1 not 0
> rest are fine if your CHA is moving up if not all CHA modifires are wrong




Corrected ACP, corrected Escape Artist ability mod, CHA is correct as you assumed, my 4th level ability increase went to CHA. 

My ranks appear to be correct even with my ability score adjustment [2*4 for cleric + 1*4 favored class + 1*4 for human bonus = 16 skill points]



			
				HM said:
			
		

> Situational bonuses-
> list out number of times and such for abilities:
> Battle Rage = standard action(AoO), +2 damage, for 1 round, 7 times/day
> Channel Energy= standard action(no AoO), 2d6 (+4 to damage undead), 30'R, save DC = 15, 5 times/day




Corrected.



			
				HM said:
			
		

> Equipment- hmm.. just easier to copy and correct I think(corrections in red)




Corrected. And I did add 3 potions of cure light wounds and four scrolls to reduce the amount of left over gold I had.



			
				HM said:
			
		

> Lvl ups - complete (hp are incorrect) but if you find time add your lvl 5 so as to have it ready when you advance in game




HP are currect due to my ability score mix-up.  I have added the pending level 5.

Hopefully I have everything in order now.  Sorry for the ability score confusion which made things look really odd.

[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 5, 2010)

This should the last look over for the first group. So we should be ready to try this soon. a Couple things though

1) this is a one shot (for now ) so having a bunch of leftover gold won't do you anygood as I told IW having a few extra healing potions or spell scrolls will.
2) I will be keeping to the module pretty close as this helps me with time issues, but watch out if you know the adventure as I add subtract from it as I am known to do.
3) This being a dungeon crawl I see it as heavy combat but do me the favor and throw a litle RP my way as to keep the reading interresting.
4) Try and use some different game mechanics if you think it viable for your character, I will be trying ot use trip, disarm and the like to learn how they work.
5) Bear with me till I get my internet back in working order should be around the 18th. I will then beable to check in everyday and keep things moving.

HM

[sblock=JD]
*Game Info-* complete
*Abilities-* complete
*Combat-*
CMD- looks like it's missing +4 for BAB total 19/23*
Init +2 underground from ranger and a +2 bonus from trait??
*Weapon stats-*
2W ATT says +10 waraxe/ +xx spike, I count it at +8 waraxe / +7 spike
*Racial Traits-* complete
*Class Featurs-* complete
*Feats and traits*- feats complete, traits complete and approved
*Skills*- complete
*Equipment-*
I have the spiked breastplate costing 1,400gp?? check my math plz
Explorer's outfit is free and weights nothing when worn
Potion of longstrider should cost 50gp 
double check my numbers but I have you at 5,529gp spent leftiver = 471gp, 1sp, 2cp
weight I have as 143 lbs
*Spells-* complete
*Animal companion*-
Don't see where you get +4 preception
Bite is listed as +1 to hit and BAB looks wrong should be +2 to hit +1 BAB and +1 size
Opps now I see he has Weapon Finese so does that add +3 to each of his attacks?
*Details-* done and nice tie in hook
*LVL Ups*- complete when you find time through in a lvl5 level up plz. 
[/sblock]


----------



## JDragon (Jun 6, 2010)

HM, all the changes you found are done plus a few more things I found as I was going through it.  Below are your notes and a little info on what I did.

[sblock=HM]
Combat-
CMD- looks like it's missing +4 for BAB total 19/23*  _Done_
Init +2 underground from ranger and a +2 bonus from trait??  _I missed that, I actually get +4 underground, +2 for the trait, and another +2 for favored terrain_
Weapon stats-
2W ATT says +10 waraxe/ +xx spike, I count it at +8 waraxe / +7 spike _Done - you were correct, I just hadn't updated the math_
Racial Traits- complete
Class Featurs- complete
Feats and traits- feats complete, traits complete and approved
Skills- complete
Equipment-
I have the spiked breastplate costing 1,400gp?? check my math plz
_Breastplate 200
Masterwork Armor 150
+1 magic Armor 1000
Spikes 50
Masterwork Weapon 300
Total 1700

I think you forgot the 300 for the masterwork weapon of the spikes_

Explorer's outfit is free and weights nothing when worn _K, adjusted _
Potion of longstrider should cost 50gp _ok I took a second one and adjusted weight_
double check my numbers but I have you at 5,529gp spent leftiver = 471gp, 1sp, 2cp
weight I have as 143 lbs
_I double checked all my costs/weights using an excel worksheet, so they should be good.  I had done the math myself the first time._
Spells- complete
Animal companion-
Don't see where you get +4 preception _1 rank / 3 class/creature Skill was my math_
Bite is listed as +1 to hit and BAB looks wrong should be +2 to hit +1 BAB and +1 size _corrected_
Opps now I see he has Weapon Finese so does that add +3 to each of his attacks? _updated - based on weapon finesse saying applys to natural weapons i believe it does, unless you say otherwise_

_I also added his tricks, which I had forgotten.  I have 7 tricks, 6 which is max for Int 2 animal +1 bonus as animal companion._

Details- done and nice tie in hook _I tried to leave it open, it may not be the place he heard stories of, but it sounds like it could be_
LVL Ups- complete when you find time through in a lvl5 level up plz. _will do_[/sblock]


JD


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 7, 2010)

Items:

Vest of Resistance +1  1,000 (same as cloak, but I like the visual of a vest more)

Ring of Protection +1 2,000

Amulet of Natural Armor +1 2,000

Wand of Color Spray (CL 1) 750

2 Potions of Cure Light Wounds 100

150

Items look fine, HM?


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 12, 2010)

You are good WD (sorry you can't fly yet that would have been fun, )

So everyone is in the RG and ready, I have a mass combat for my Off to War campaign that is taking most of my internet time till I get it working normal. Sorry for the slow start up but once this is up and running should be smooth sailing. The post rate is up to all of you this is a module and all I need to know is what you decide to do next and I just tell you what you see.

I am working on the IC thread off-line to just copy/paste in which leads me to the question: Is it ok to start these characters already as a group or would you all prefer to say you are all seperate mercs hired for the same task. Either works for me just the first leads right into the adventure the second will have you starting out in town talking to the local king.

Setting my sights on WED nite I should have my other thread set up by then, and if not I will be back to normal posting come FRI. 

HM


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 12, 2010)

Either way works for me, HM.


----------



## IronWolf (Jun 12, 2010)

Since it is a one-shot pretty much I am fine with either way for a start.

Thanks for the update!


----------



## Alt F4 (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm good either way, though with a slight preference towards already knowing each other.

The advantage to that is that we can use the time until HM's internet is back to full capacity to mesh backgrounds a bit, and maybe discuss some tactics. For example, as a Rogue, my guy's gonna want a flanking buddy. Maybe talk about ways to keep the melee guys out of the way of the spellcasters and/or archers (I forget, do we have anyone who's primarily an archer?)

If we've worked together before it makes more sense to have already worked those issues out mostly. If not, we can figure it out as we go.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 12, 2010)

IronWolf said:


> Since it is a one-shot pretty much I am fine with either way for a start.
> 
> Thanks for the update!



Same here. I'm just happy you do this. Adding the Dragon Age game, I only need a RQ2 game for a fun RPG test / game.


----------



## IronWolf (Jun 13, 2010)

Alt F4 said:


> The advantage to that is that we can use the time until HM's internet is back to full capacity to mesh backgrounds a bit, and maybe discuss some tactics. For example, as a Rogue, my guy's gonna want a flanking buddy. Maybe talk about ways to keep the melee guys out of the way of the spellcasters and/or archers (I forget, do we have anyone who's primarily an archer?)




Sabern is a cleric, tends towards the melee side as opposed to ranged, though he carries a crossbow for times that ranged is just the way to go.  Sabern can likely handle being a flanking partner or helping hold a line to keep critters away from our spellcasters.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 13, 2010)

Gerlari's a melee combat beast through and through. Lightly armored but full of damage potential. Not a particularly bright one, though . . .


----------



## IronWolf (Jun 13, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> Gerlari's a melee combat beast through and through. Lightly armored but full of damage potential. Not a particularly bright one, though . . .




We'll point you in the right direction....


----------



## Alt F4 (Jun 14, 2010)

Ears carries a bow for backup too, but obviously would rather melee & sneak attack whenever possible.

And hey, having the cleric as a flanking partner means I don't have far to go when I need healing, right? 

Oh, and I dunno if anyone else wound up with leftover gold, but Ears still has about 250gp he's willing to throw in towards a party-owned item.


----------



## IronWolf (Jun 14, 2010)

Alt F4 said:


> And hey, having the cleric as a flanking partner means I don't have far to go when I need healing, right?




Always good to be close to the cleric!  



			
				Alt F4 said:
			
		

> Oh, and I dunno if anyone else wound up with leftover gold, but Ears still has about 250gp he's willing to throw in towards a party-owned item.




I don't have much leftover gold, but I did pick up a wand of cure light wounds and a few scrolls that will hopefully help out.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 14, 2010)

Gerlari has a bow as well - and he's not too shabby with it. He's also got 99 GP to contribute to a party item.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 14, 2010)

My sorcerer will like to hang in the back and avoid melee. But he has one cone spell.


----------



## Alt F4 (Jun 14, 2010)

So, looking at magic item prices, unless we want to pick up a pair of Everburning Torches, there's not much in the way of single items in the 250 gp to 350 gp range. So what I'm thinking is that I'll spend 100gp on a couple of Cure Light Wounds potions, and offer the other 150 gp to the spellcasters towards scrolls. 150gp will buy a single 2nd level cleric scroll, or 6 1st level cleric and/or sorcerer scrolls. I never play casters, so I don't know what the best scrolls would be. 

Far as the potions go, Ears already has two CLW potions. If anyone else has fewer than that, they can have the new ones, otherwise Ears will hold on to them.

(Assuming of course, HM doesn't hang me from a tall limb for futzing with equipment at this late stage.  )


----------



## IronWolf (Jun 14, 2010)

Alt F4 said:


> So, looking at magic item prices, unless we want to pick up a pair of Everburning Torches, there's not much in the way of single items in the 250 gp to 350 gp range.




Sabern will have light prepared, so we should be pretty good on light.



			
				Alt F4 said:
			
		

> So what I'm thinking is that I'll spend 100gp on a couple of Cure Light Wounds potions, and offer the other 150 gp to the spellcasters towards scrolls. 150gp will buy a single 2nd level cleric scroll, or 6 1st level cleric and/or sorcerer scrolls. I never play casters, so I don't know what the best scrolls would be.




CLW potions are always good.  If we throw money towards scrolls lesser restoration always jumps out as a decent thing to have.  I have one spell slot prepared with that, but if we hit some nasty poison or some other form of ability damage an additional casting of that in a pinch could be useful.

There may be something better scroll wise than that from the sorcerer angle though.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 15, 2010)

You guys are welcome to take Gerlari's 99 GP and use it however you need - since we all know each other, it makes sense that the money would go to the best party use . . .


----------



## IronWolf (Jun 15, 2010)

Sabern does have 30gp he can throw into the party pot as well.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 15, 2010)

I can add 150 gp to the party pool. Do we have a wand of CLW?


----------



## IronWolf (Jun 15, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> Do we have a wand of CLW?




Yes, Sabern has one.


----------



## JDragon (Jun 15, 2010)

Hey all, sorry for the delay getting my part in here. I was out of town for the weekend with no internet access.  


I'm good starting with the party knowing each other. (Which seems to be the way we are going anyways, so thats all good)

Lusk is a straight melee fighter (ranger actually) and likes to get in close, so he may be a good flank buddy as well.

Lusk has 50gp he can throw in to the group fund.


HM - So is the current version of Lusk in the RG thread good to go?

Thanks

JD


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 15, 2010)

Looks good JD  I may need to add some more orcs to this becasue I see Lusk just hacking his way through these poor devils. 

IC is up everyone: http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/278271-forge-fury.html

Give you all a chance to describe your characters in your opening post (WD's character has blue eyebrows!?!? ) and throw in a stat block and spells plz.

I think maybe you should by a few potions of Lesser Restoration or cures incase the cleric goes down. Let me know here will use this as group 1 OOC and if a second group gets off the ground will give them there own OOC.

Games all yours have fun 

HM


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 15, 2010)

Could we use our pooled gold for a wand of lesser restoration with fewer charges (adventurer second-hand)?


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 15, 2010)

I have no problem with that but if the cleric is down you may need to rely on use magic device rolls. I was thinking potions and such for emergency use.

HM


----------



## IronWolf (Jun 16, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> Could we use our pooled gold for a wand of lesser restoration with fewer charges (adventurer second-hand)?




This might be good.  

Sabern has three cure light wound potions you can feed him should he be knocked out during battle and you need a way to get him back up so he can heal everyone else up.

Sabern only has the 30 gold to contribute, but is happy to put that in party funds towards a lesser restoration wand with reduced charges.


----------



## JDragon (Jun 16, 2010)

Yeah he is an Orc killing machine, at least I hope he will be.

HM - what do you want in the stat block?  also do you want it hidden, on every post, or just when things change.

JD


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 16, 2010)

[sblock=stats post]
Go ahead and sblock your stats post and you need not post it everytime (I don't in most of the games I play in) just move it up once and a while.

Standard stuff like HP and AC saves and all but most important is spells and daily abilities say turn undead 4/4 or Touch of Good 3/3 and items if you have 2 potions of cure light wounds just list them as 2/2 and if you find one you can add it. 

And if you pick anything up that can be listed in the stat block:
found short sword from troll etc. [/sblock]


----------



## Alt F4 (Jun 17, 2010)

Okay, so looking at pooling our leftover gold, it looks like we can afford a Wand of Lesser Restoration with 6 charges in it and then we'd have 40 gp leftover. I can't think of anything to buy with the 40gp, so I guess the thing to do is distribute 8gp back to each party member.

[sblock=Here's the math]
Money contributed:


```
Alt / Ears  				251 gp
Mowgli / Gerlari 			99 gp
Ironwolf / Sabern			30 gp
Walking Dad / Auris			150 gp
JDragon / Lusk				50 gp

Total					580 gp
```

Wand for 2nd level Cleric spells = 4,500 gp / 50 charges = 90 gp per charge.

90 gp * 6 charges = 540 gp.

580 gp - 540 gp = 40 gp.

40 gp / 5 party members = 8 gp[/sblock]


----------



## JDragon (Jun 17, 2010)

thanks for doing the math, sounds like a good plan to me.

JD


----------



## IronWolf (Jun 17, 2010)

Alt F4 said:


> Okay, so looking at pooling our leftover gold, it looks like we can afford a Wand of Lesser Restoration with 6 charges in it and then we'd have 40 gp leftover. I can't think of anything to buy with the 40gp, so I guess the thing to do is distribute 8gp back to each party member.
> 
> [sblock=Here's the math]
> Money contributed:
> ...




This sounds like a good use of the funds.  

Is Sabern going to carry the partial wand of lesser restoration or someone else?


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 17, 2010)

For in game purposes let's say you all (as a group) have had that wand for awhile and have been using the heck out of it. That way you know it is low and will start to use it with a little more caution. 

Numbers look good (I didn't want to do any math *yuck*) that's AF4.

let me go check out the IC before I catch the bus.

HM


----------



## JDragon (Jun 18, 2010)

*Watches & Marching Order*

Ok, per HM request here is the 1st post for figuring out watch and marching order.

We have the following in the group...
Gerlari Hiltzaile - Half-orc Barbarian - Darkvision 60' (played by Mowgli)

Ears  - Half-elf Rogue - Low Light Vision (played by AltF4)

Auris D'Leroy - Halfling Sorcerer - Normal Vision (played by Walking Dad)

Sabern Hutch - Human Cleric - Normal Vision (played by IronWolf)

Lusk Blackhammer - Dwarven Ranger - Darkvision 60' (played by JDragon)

Here is an idea for watch. I'm open to suggestions, this just kinda hit me
We rest 12 hours with two 6 hr watches and three 4 hour watches

6hr #1 Gerlari
6hr #2 Lusk
4hr #1 Ears
4hr #2 Sabern
4hr #3 Auris

This will allow Auris to get his required 8 hours of sleep and then do spell prep during his watch.

Also with Gerlari & Lusk covering the whole night we will have someone with darkvision on watch at all times. 


Marching Order
Single File
Outdoors (ranger tracking - breaking trail)
Lusk
Gerlari
Sabern
Auris
Ears

Indoors (rogue checking for traps)
Ears
Lusk
Sabern
Auris
Gerlari


Spread Out
Lusk - Gerlari
Auris - Sabern
Ears


These are all just suggestions based mainly off of class, their may be abilities I haven't considered PC's have that could result in better setup.  Please speak up with your ideas so we can get the best use of our characters.

JD


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 18, 2010)

Looks good, with Auris in the middle of the party. Only if we face swarms he would go to front to use his 'electric' hands spell.

Who has watch with Auris?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 18, 2010)

Looks fine to me - thanks for putting it together!


----------



## IronWolf (Jun 18, 2010)

The watch setup and marching order look fine to me as well.


----------



## JDragon (Jun 18, 2010)

Glad to see people like the idea for watch.

Here is a better breakdown of who's with who on watch.

1st watch (4 hrs)
Gerlari
Ears

2nd watch (4 hrs)
Gerlari (1st 1/2)
Lusk (2nd 1/2)
Sabern

3rd Watch (4 hrs)
Lusk
Auris

So to answer WD's ?, that would be Lusk (me).

JD


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 18, 2010)

It does indeed. Thanks


----------



## Alt F4 (Jun 19, 2010)

Sorry I disappeared on you guys. I got really sick early Thursday morning and am still not feeling too well. I'm hoping to catch back up soon, assuming things get better rather than worse again. 

I dunno what's reasonable in PbP, but if I get to being too much of a drag on the game, please feel free to recruit a replacement for me. I hope it doesn't come to that, but I don't wanna rain on everyone else's fun.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 19, 2010)

Here's your get well post AF4 

And don't worry I think I can NPC you till you feel better and all. I was really sick last Nov so I know what it's like to feel to miserable to even play on the computer.

HM


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 19, 2010)

Best wishes and get well soon.


----------



## JDragon (Jun 23, 2010)

Hey gang, just a reminder we can only take standard action as part of a surprise round not full round actions.


----------



## IronWolf (Jun 23, 2010)

JDragon said:


> Hey gang, just a reminder we can only take standard action as part of a surprise round not full round actions.




Edited my action.  Didn't make much difference in mine though.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks JD I was getting around to that, but this big battle I got going on taking most of my time. Also I would have posted you not completeing your actions that round but continuing them into the next. 

HM


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 23, 2010)

Oops. I'll edit my action in a few moments. Good catch!

Meantime, don't forget that in PF everyone is flat-footed until they actually act in the combat (so none of us, as we'll act in the surprise round but the orcs will be until they do something).


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 24, 2010)

Did everyone go?? I'll wait for WD and just have Ears hide and draw a missile weapon I know AF4 said Ears would be a flanker but I don't think so on this narrow ledge.

Oh and I have added Forge of Fury and all links to my signature should you need to get to a thread.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 25, 2010)

Ok a small update for a small "get ready" round.

Letting you know you may post out of order if you wish just know that someone who goes before you can trump your actions and you may need to edit.

Also and a BIG thing Auris started casting Sleep in the surprise round so when would it go off? To late to look it up know but I will tomorrow maybe during break at work.

Round 1 has started and if you have ever played FoF before you know it is the first round of some kool chaos LOL 

HM


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 25, 2010)

At his initiative in round 1, I would say...


----------



## JDragon (Jun 25, 2010)

HM, 

Just wanted to clarify how you will be running combat, so I can post my actions at the correct time?

Will we all be declaring actions and adjusting as the PC's / NPC's act?

Or

Will we be waiting for each  PC / NPC to act in order so we can act accordingly?

I think you explained this in your last post, but I'm not understanding for some reason.

JD


----------



## IronWolf (Jun 25, 2010)

JDragon said:


> HM,
> 
> Just wanted to clarify how you will be running combat, so I can post my actions at the correct time?
> 
> Will we all be declaring actions and adjusting as the PC's / NPC's act?




This option.  He said go ahead and post in any order, just be prepared to adjust your actions if a previous event in init trumps your action.


----------



## JDragon (Jun 25, 2010)

thanks


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 26, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> Also and a BIG thing Auris started casting Sleep in the surprise round so when would it go off? To late to look it up know but I will tomorrow maybe during break at work.






Walking Dad said:


> At his initiative in round 1, I would say...




Nope, sorry WD it says that any spell that takes a round to cast is considered a full-round action. Thus you can't start it in the surprise round.

HM


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 26, 2010)

Ok, then he simply does nothing in the surprise round. Please don't let him start casting in round one, as he will 'hit' his allies.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 26, 2010)

No WD you need to chose your round 1 action LOL And I think your guys are safe from the sleep it effects the smallest HD first so after even a 1/2 HD creature there isn't enough left to effect the others.

HM


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 26, 2010)

Ok, if there are still 2 orcs at the end of round one, he will start to cast the sleep spell. Not wasting spell slots here.


----------



## IronWolf (Jun 27, 2010)

Before I choose my next target I wanted to verify something with the visible targets.  It looks like the orc I hit dropped to -2hp left.  I thought that took your condition to unconscious, not staggered?


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 27, 2010)

Normally it would but in PF orcs have the ability to keep on even when reduced to negative hp. Feriocity I think it is called makes up for the 13AC and 6HP LOL

HM


----------



## IronWolf (Jun 27, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> Normally it would but in PF orcs have the ability to keep on even when reduced to negative hp. Feriocity I think it is called makes up for the 13AC and 6HP LOL




Ah!  Excellent!  Another good reason for me to be playing a Pathfinder PbP to pick up on the nuances I quite possibly would have missed otherwise.

Thanks for the clarification HM.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 8, 2010)

Update tonight am heading to work now. 

@Mowgli for Gerlari's actions that last round you should have a move or standard left. It only takes a move to finish opening the heavy door all the way it will stay open on it's own. So if you want to ready an action, go into total defense, or change weapons or what not it is up to you. 

HM


----------



## IronWolf (Jul 9, 2010)

Just a heads up that I will likely be away from a PC for most of tomorrow.  So if the round advances to me, Sabern will seek to move forward to the door up with Lusk and Gerlari.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 9, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> Update tonight am heading to work now.
> 
> @Mowgli for Gerlari's actions that last round you should have a move or standard left. It only takes a move to finish opening the heavy door all the way it will stay open on it's own. So if you want to ready an action, go into total defense, or change weapons or what not it is up to you.
> 
> HM




OOC: Ready attack - trigger if any opponent moves into range while Gerlari's waiting for the rest of the crew.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 9, 2010)

Ok it took me about 20 edits to get it straight I think I need to look into a new type of mapper. I said that once before I think.

Any questions just ask. And IC is updated, told you the first stages of this module were chaotic.

HM


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 9, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> Ok it took me about 20 edits to get it straight I think I need to look into a new type of mapper...




Voda Vosa always suggests Google  Docs Tour


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 9, 2010)

MapTools is a good one as well - there's a little learning curve but you can easily do simple maps, and if you want to do harder stuff you can make them incredibly detailed.

Leaf and Scotley get good results from using Excel - you could check out a couple of their games and see what they do.

If you have the PDF of the module you can save the maps in it as images and use any image editing software (Paint, Photoshop, etc) to doctor it up.


----------



## IronWolf (Jul 10, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> MapTools is a good one as well - there's a little learning curve but you can easily do simple maps, and if you want to do harder stuff you can make them incredibly detailed.




MapTool is awesome.  Lots of things you can do with it, especially making new maps easy - once you get over the initial learning curve.   The video tutorials are great though.



			
				Mowgli said:
			
		

> If you have the PDF of the module you can save the maps in it as images and use any image editing software (Paint, Photoshop, etc) to doctor it up.




This is what I do for a Play-by-Post I run.  I tend to run from a PDF, so I can grab the map image.  Then I use one layer for the map, one for fog of war and one for positions.  All done in Paint.Net.  Works quite well.

I used to find the maps one of the most frustrating bits of Play-by-Post, but the Paint.Net option has worked good for me.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 10, 2010)

IronWolf said:


> I tend to run from a PDF, so I can grab the map image.  Then I use one layer for the map, one for fog of war and one for positions.  All done in Paint.Net.  Works quite well.




This is what I do as well (I use Photoshop) and it works very well for me. I use MapTools to make tokens for my players and monsters for the positions layers.


----------



## IronWolf (Jul 10, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> This is what I do as well (I use Photoshop) and it works very well for me. I use MapTools to make tokens for my players and monsters for the positions layers.




Good idea!  I've been using colored dots to indicate positioning.  I should step it up and start using tokens instead.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 13, 2010)

@ Mowgli the orc you wish to shoot at has total cover and can't be attack (darn cowered) do you wish to use your attack on the other Orc? AC 17??

let me know here and i will finish the combat round.

HM


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 13, 2010)

He'll attack whichever one he can see. If the one he's already hit has been scared into hiding that serves his purpose of covering Lusk so he'll try to drive the other into hiding as well.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 13, 2010)

Gottcha updating now 

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 14, 2010)

@ IW do you take the 5' step to get to the edge of the pit? It sounds like you do in the post but it wasn't listed in your actions block. 

Good ideal with the light spell right now it is adding to the braziers and you have good light for 20' and dim light from 20'-40' so you can see to the other side of the pit just not all the way to where the orcs are.

As you all maybe able to tell I am trying to keep my OOC comments here so as not to clutter the thread (mainly so I don't need to search for the maps), please feel free to OOC where ever you wish but answers will probably be here. 

*Auris is up and Lusk can try across if he wishes I don't think that will affect anyone elses turn.*

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 15, 2010)

Sorry WD Auris cannot see any of the orcs from where he is standing so you won't beable to electric missile  any of them.

Light goes out 40' from Sabern's current location.


HM


----------



## IronWolf (Jul 15, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> @ IW do you take the 5' step to get to the edge of the pit? It sounds like you do in the post but it wasn't listed in your actions block.




Yeah, a 5' step to Q/N would be good.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 15, 2010)

ok, I changed Auris' action.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 20, 2010)

Pace is really great for pbp guys So I wanted to say kudos to all of you. 

Will wait for WD to give a responds to the new room and then continue.

 Also was wondering if anyone new a player to take over AltF4's charatcer. It looks like RL got the best of him,  and I hop ehe tackles it and comes back for another game soon. But for know I would rather not NPC a role like the Rogue. So if you know anyone have them drop us a line here I will try and PM those who were interested when we first started.

Let them know about Ears and that we are only playing till the module is finished.

HM


----------



## IronWolf (Jul 24, 2010)

If we aren't moving in combat rounds I can post Sabern's actions of moving to investigate the people calling for help.  It seems the melee types have moved into protective positions to allow Sabern to do this in reasonable safety.

I just don't want to step out of turn....


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 25, 2010)

Not really any turns once I post Combat is Over. But I do like to know what everyone wants to do before I start off with a paticular spot. 

When not in combat maybe list what your want to do and sblock in a couple "if I see this I do this..., or if attacked I do that..." but again not really nessacary this is an old 3.0 adventures more combat than you can shake a wand at.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 25, 2010)

heads up will give everyone till tomorrow night to post up anything else they want their character to do before updating and responding to Sabern.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 29, 2010)

Update to IC complete and here's a hint,

roll initative 

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 29, 2010)

Think I botched this by putting all the orcs on the board have gone back and edited that so everyone should edit in their ready actions and take those first. Before we get into round one.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 30, 2010)

Ok first before I go and edit in the fluff where is the discussion thread on power attack for Pathfinder. I read the descrption in the book and am like huh??

Mowgli I don't think you subtracted from your attack roll but still added to the damage (and some major damage it was) But that one attack hit and took the lead orc to -11 on it's own (no power attack needed) not mentioning the ready action hit and electric damage ouch!! Well I really want to learn more about power attack and I wonder why they changed it like they did??

Second I have taken most of Gerlaris attacks and used them from surprise round to round 1 and took Auris's post for his round one action I only need Lusk and Sabern to post their round one actions and we will end the round and start from the top.

ok let me go fluff the IC.

HM


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 30, 2010)

Actually I got all confused when I went back to edit - thought I'd got the numbers back to a regular attack.

The original idea had Gerlari raging along with his power attack; the extra to hit came from his boosted STR.


----------



## IronWolf (Jul 30, 2010)

Did Sabern get the crossbow shot off?  

Sabern's IC Post from Earlier


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 30, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> Actually I got all confused when I went back to edit - thought I'd got the numbers back to a regular attack.
> 
> The original idea had Gerlari raging along with his power attack; the extra to hit came from his boosted STR.




Maybe with all he can do with an attack it would be better to list out the options and put them on your sheet in the RG and then in the IC you can just say which option you are using for that attack.

what I have a question on about powerattack is the whole +4 BAB = -2 to hit +4 damage and when can you stop taking negatives??



IronWolf said:


> Did Sabern get the crossbow shot off?
> 
> Sabern's IC Post from Earlier




Sorry IW I have it my notes that Sabern missed due to firing into combat (the orcs moved first) but forgot to add that to the fluff. It is edited in now, the bolt flew down the north hallway and is alight down there.

HM


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 30, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> Maybe with all he can do with an attack it would be better to list out the options and put them on your sheet in the RG and then in the IC you can just say which option you are using for that attack.
> 
> what I have a question on about powerattack is the whole +4 BAB = -2 to hit +4 damage and when can you stop taking negatives??
> 
> HM




Good idea; I'll add it to his sheet when I get regular Internet service back.

On Power Attack, it's just as straightforward as it seems. +4 BAB = -2 TH/+4 Damage. +8 BAB = -3 TH/+6 Damage. And so on. 

A 20th level Fighter w/ a mundane weapon and power attack will get 4 attacks/round at +14/+09/+04/-01 To Hit, and each attack will be +12 Damage. This doesn't take STR bonus or any other modifiers into account.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 30, 2010)

So your character is at the -2TH/+4 damage spot then, right?

What I'm asking is can you go -4TH/+8 damage??  or is it the above your max?

HM


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 30, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> So your character is at the -2TH/+4 damage spot then, right?
> 
> What I'm asking is can you go -4TH/+8 damage??  or is it the above your max?
> 
> HM




The modifiers are set by your BAB, and cannot be increased or decreased - Power Attack is either On or Off.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 30, 2010)

Good to know I was really wondering about that one. 

See learning all kinds of stuff with this little game. 


HM


----------



## IronWolf (Jul 30, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> Sorry IW I have it my notes that Sabern missed due to firing into combat (the orcs moved first) but forgot to add that to the fluff. It is edited in now, the bolt flew down the north hallway and is alight down there.




No worries!


----------



## IronWolf (Jul 30, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> See learning all kinds of stuff with this little game.




Yeah, I have appreciated the attention to detail and the discussion in this OOC thread to pick up on the subtle changes from 3.5.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 31, 2010)

Thanks IW 

@ Mowgli those most recent actions are your round two actions correct. Because you know the orcs go before you and Auris goes before them they may be asleep. (Awesome damage though and It's not red orc is about to die that blow would have killed him even if he was at his max hp to start. It's red orc is a dead orc. Should have known you would get the reference )

Have to wait for WD and a look at the concentration rules. before going any further.

HM


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 31, 2010)

Roger that, HM! I had a moment of internet access yesterday and was afraid it would go out again. Today I'm traveling back to Arkansas from sunny Florida, so I'll be on the road all day and won't have a chance to post. Thought I'd get his most likely actions posted so I'm not holding things up.

If WD, Lusk or the Orcs spoil my actions feel free to alter them at your whim - if they're not asleep the most likely change would be to position, as the orcs may move before Gerlari acts. If so, just position him where he can whack a couple of them with his cleave and let it fly!


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 31, 2010)

Roger that 

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 1, 2010)

Heads up everyone, I am off to work right now but will update the game tonight. 

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 2, 2010)

Ok a day late and a dollar short but I got it done LOL.

Need Lusk and Sabern to go to end the round, thanks.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 4, 2010)

Man didn't send my post said that they were at 3,000 people or someting hope this goes through.

@ IW the only orc left is asleep if you wish to change your action let me know if not I will assume you finished him off.

@ Mowgli just got Souls for Smuggler's Shiv in the mail 

HM


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 4, 2010)

Re: Soul for Smuggler's Shiv

I've read through the setup and the first couple of encounters - you guys are gonna have some BIG fun! I'm gonna force myself to give proper attention to finishing up Silent Tide first, though. That should give me time to read through the guide to Mwangi and SfSS.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 4, 2010)

I just paged through and looked at some of the pics and when you say BIG you are right it is like 90 pages how long to run something like that???

Forever in pbp. 

It is put away I saw the newest AP on the boards at paizo and it looked like maybe something I would like to run and as it comes out Feb 2011 maybe after I run Forge of Fury.

HM

EDIT:  The Cult of the Whispering Way weaves a wide-ranging conspiracy throughout the horror-tinged lands of Ustalav aimed at freeing the Lich King Tar-Baphon, better known as the Whispering Tyrant, from his eternal prison in the dungeon of Gallowspire. Their debased rites and malicious schemes set werewolf against vampire, ghost against terror from beyond time and space in a thrilling campaign that touches upon themes of classic horror and dark swords and sorcery!


----------



## IronWolf (Aug 4, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> @ IW the only orc left is asleep if you wish to change your action let me know if not I will assume you finished him off.




That's fine, I will go ahead and finish him off and wait for the wolves to close.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 4, 2010)

IC is updated.

HM


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 4, 2010)

Just posted Auris' actions.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 4, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> I just paged through and looked at some of the pics and when you say BIG you are right it is like 90 pages how long to run something like that???
> 
> Forever in pbp.
> 
> ...




And that's only the first installment of six! To be fair, though, only about half of it is actually adventure. One of the best things about Paizo's APs (besides their general awesomeness when it comes to writing adventures) is all the extra stuff. In each installment there's a chapter of a serialized short story, several new monsters, information about the area in which the adventure takes place, new optional rules to cover some of the situations you'll run into, etc.

I've been running a group through Legacy of Fire. We started April of last year and are about 2/3 finished with the first installment. Figure a year and a half per installment, and you're looking at nine years of awesome adventuring! Now, some folks would say, "Nine years to finish a game?! That's WAY too long!" But I say, finishing the story is cool and all but the point of the game is the fun you have along the way - and nine years may not be long enough!

BTW: Gerlari's action is up in the IC.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 4, 2010)

I am ready for 9 years of fun LOL 

IC is updated but IC was down and I wanted to get this in before next weeks EnWorld hiatis, for maintence.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 6, 2010)

Was going to update but need to pause to ask WD about his changed action.

You want to cast  Dancing Lights  and center it on the group of orcs in the chasm room correct?

Doing that will cancel the dancing lights spell that is currently lighting up the room everyone is fightning in.

Now I think you believe that the  Glitterdust  spell will light the room but really no, it will show everyone the ogre and wolf but the light the dust casts is small not even a foot out. Or so I am taking it from the spell description and the -40 to Stealth checks.

Your call as to what you wish your chracter to do just thought he would understand what would happen first and not spring any surprises on you.

HM


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 6, 2010)

You are right. Maybe it will makes movement more dangerous through the room. But the darkness would give no concealment for those effected by the glitterdust... Ok, he will just renew the spell in the main fighting room.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 6, 2010)

Ok WD I well get to updating then.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 6, 2010)

Update complete please note that I wish for everyone to put the round # somewhere in their post.

For characters like Lusk whose actions shouldn't effect others you can go whenever you wish. I will try and recap things in order. It's only when you really need to wait for someone else to go that you should.

HM


----------



## IronWolf (Aug 6, 2010)

I have a friend interested in assuming the role of Ears.  He is new to the EN World boards, but he is a good friend of mine and has played in Play by posts I have run in the past (and I've played in ones he's run).  He signed up with the username '*seandwulf*'.

I believe he is ready to step in as Ears as soon as HM approves.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 7, 2010)

Thank goodness, I will send your friend a pm and ask him to drop in here to work out the change over from NPC to PC.

Thanks alot IW made my night er.. morning. LOL

HM


----------



## seandwulf (Aug 7, 2010)

Hi all - I'm looking to come on board and take over 'Ears'.  All in favor, say Aye... er... EAR!  

S


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 7, 2010)

*EAR!*

Welcome, seandwulf!


----------



## IronWolf (Aug 7, 2010)

seandwulf said:


> hi all - i'm looking to come on board and take over 'ears'.  All in favor, say aye... Er... Ear!




ear!


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 7, 2010)

*Ear!! Ear!!*

I am glad your aboard seandwulf I think it better to have someone in control of the rogue instead of the guy who knows where all the traps are LOL.

Go ahead and re quote Ears in the RG and that way you can make any changes you wish. Right now I have Ears trying to free the prisoners his thoughts are, even if the group doesn't make it through the fight he can at least give these people a chance to run. Just doesn't know what's going on around him till the fight ends (probably this round) and things quiet down.

HM


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 7, 2010)

Ears!


----------



## JDragon (Aug 8, 2010)

Welcome to the party.  

FYI - I will be out of town with possibly limited internet access starting Saturday 8/14 through Sunday 8/22.  

Thanks


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 8, 2010)

NP JD, thanks for the heads up.

HM


----------



## seandwulf (Aug 9, 2010)

Modifications to Ears:
* Swap rogue talent Quick Disable for Combat trick:  Shield proficiency

Spending the leftover gold on:
Dagger (2)
Heavy mace
Hammer
Iron spike (10)
Sacks (5)
Signal whistle
Everburning torch
Holy water
Cure light wounds (2)
Light wood shield

Any objections?


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 9, 2010)

No problems with any of that please go ahead and again welcome to the game.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 10, 2010)

Hey all in my fastest pbp game ever. Please give your DM alittle time to figure out excatly what is going on. LOL I know we should be all knowing and all powerful but it takes time to convert that into layman's terms for the masses. 

Problem is this encounter occured in room #8 with the monsters from rooms #12 and #14. So I need to figure what is present and Auris's spell actually detected something. And figuring out what Yarrack is up to. 

I promise an update tommorrow afternoon as I am off work and am planning a day at Borders. (javashake mmmmm...)

I'll pen and paper everything (oldschool D&D) and post up tommorrow including XP 

HM


----------



## IronWolf (Aug 10, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> Hey all in my fastest pbp game ever. Please give your DM alittle time to figure out excatly what is going on. LOL I know we should be all knowing and all powerful but it takes time to convert that into layman's terms for the masses.




Heh!  No worries.  I think the only think Sabern has going that needs DM input is his interaction with the prisoners.



			
				HolyMan said:
			
		

> I promise an update tommorrow afternoon as I am off work and am planning a day at Borders. (javashake mmmmm...)




Mmmmm - javashake sounds excellent!


----------



## IronWolf (Aug 11, 2010)

Just a heads up that Ms. IronWolf informed me the place we are going this weekend might not have Internet access.  So that potentially puts me offline from 8/12 to 8/15.

Feel free to act on Sabern's behalf if necessary.  If there are more baddies coming down the hall he will range them for a bit with the crossbow and once softened up just a bit move to melee if needed.  If someone ends up needing healing badly enough feel free to have him spontaneously cast a healing spell, otherwise we have a cure light wand that has 45 charges left.


----------



## IronWolf (Aug 13, 2010)

Seems the place we are staying does indeed have Internet access.  So, I will likely be able to post in the evenings as needed.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 14, 2010)

As to not waste IW's internet access while he is away, I have updated the IC. 

Figure that only about 20-30 seconds have gone by while you watched the tunnels and Auris concentrated on the magic.

seandwulf a heads up the daning lights (floating electirc balls acually) only cast light at 10' so even in the room you are in it is all shadowy.

Let the suspence commence! 

HM


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 14, 2010)

It is the equivalet of for torches who can be 10 ft from one another. Not that bad.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 15, 2010)

Sorry WD got that miss construde, 10' apart and casting light at 20' so the room is well lit the hallways and all are shadowy.

HM

[sblock=Off Topic Note]
To Mowgli and WD I'm sure you have read the item creation rules for PF so I was wondering are we going to play them as is in LPF?? It takes a wizard about two hours to make a low lvl scroll. And though I wouldn't mind it to give them something to put an unused spell for the day into I just think we should figure how to monitor it in LPF. Should I make a proposal In the Social Group?
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 15, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> [sblock=Off Topic Note]
> To Mowgli and WD I'm sure you have read the item creation rules for PF so I was wondering are we going to play them as is in LPF?? It takes a wizard about two hours to make a low lvl scroll. And though I wouldn't mind it to give them something to put an unused spell for the day into I just think we should figure how to monitor it in LPF. Should I make a proposal In the Social Group?
> [/sblock]




[sblock=Off Topic Response]I'm _not_ a fan of item creation. I think it's a very quick way to break a game unless it's well monitored and the time rules are enforced strictly.

As there's not really much way to do that in the Living World format (with all the different GM's, the different 'time flow' in the Tavern vs. out adventuring, etc. I'd vote against it. There's a reason Pathfinder Society doesn't allow it - I think we should learn from their lesson.

But you should put it up in the Social Group for a vote (so I'll get the chance to vote against it ).[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 15, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> ...
> 
> [sblock=Off Topic Note]
> To Mowgli and WD I'm sure you have read the item creation rules for PF so I was wondering are we going to play them as is in LPF?? It takes a wizard about two hours to make a low lvl scroll. And though I wouldn't mind it to give them something to put an unused spell for the day into I just think we should figure how to monitor it in LPF. Should I make a proposal In the Social Group?
> [/sblock]






Mowgli said:


> [sblock=Off Topic Response]I'm _not_ a fan of item creation. I think it's a very quick way to break a game unless it's well monitored and the time rules are enforced strictly.
> 
> As there's not really much way to do that in the Living World format (with all the different GM's, the different 'time flow' in the Tavern vs. out adventuring, etc. I'd vote against it. There's a reason Pathfinder Society doesn't allow it - I think we should learn from their lesson.
> 
> But you should put it up in the Social Group for a vote (so I'll get the chance to vote against it ).[/sblock]




[sblock=Off Topic Response]
Never liked player item creation very much. I like the Pathfinder Society approach (with alternate bonuses for the wizard and other classes who gain them by default). Put it up but I'm with Mowgli on this.
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 16, 2010)

Everyone wish for me to post what happens when Ears heads up the tunnel with his everB. torch or do you wish to prep/ready actions before hand?

HM


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 16, 2010)

Gerlari's ready to cover him wit' de bow, or snatch up his axe and charge down the hall!


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 18, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> [sblock=OOC]I thought you analyze the aura and that he can see. But it's your decision, you are the DM, HM.[/sblock]




Thanks for the vote of confidence but I think we should go over this so I get it right. Second reason to be playing this game.

ok detect magic says: 







> 3rd round: The strength and location of each aura. If the items or creatures bearing the aura are in line of sight, you can make a Knowledge(arcana) skill checks to determine the school of magic involed in each.




I am open to your suggestions guys, but I take it as you have to see it before you can make the check. Am I missing something?

HM


----------



## IronWolf (Aug 18, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> ok detect magic says:
> 
> _3rd round: The strength and location of each aura. If the items or creatures bearing the aura are in line of sight, you can make a Knowledge(arcana) skill checks to determine the school of magic involed in each._
> 
> I am open to your suggestions guys, but I take it as you have to see it before you can make the check. Am I missing something?




Judging from that it looks like the item or object would need to be visible to determine the school of magic.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 18, 2010)

IronWolf said:


> Judging from that it looks like the item or object would need to be visible to determine the school of magic.



I have to agree. Sorry, I missed the 'line of sight' part.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 18, 2010)

Don't worry WD you will be getting to see it soon. 

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 24, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> *Auris*
> 
> "Nice you found some new friends, Sabern, but we have to move on, or we will end like them." Auris says impatient.
> 
> ...




Says TN under alignment (I had to check, ) So I would say good RPing WD.

Need to know which direction everyone wants to go. As it looks like leaving the commoners behind seems the course.

North or East please.

HM


----------



## seandwulf (Aug 24, 2010)

Ears is just stirring the pot of contention a little, he'll go along with whatever we decide and will even lead the way!  

I would like to say again, we're leaving our tails in the wind by not clearing behind us.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 26, 2010)

Update complete.

HM


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 30, 2010)

Is there a row above 'a'? Is the only possible way the door?


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 31, 2010)

No the hallway is only 10' wide

It is hard to put a door in the center of the two squares to make it look like it is at the end of the hallway (which it is suppose to be).

Sorry for any confusion.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 31, 2010)

Hey all before an update how about we set up a SOP for doors in the dungeon that way we need not wait on anyone and or have me miss something.

First we can assume that Ears will use trapspotting before reaching the door and then search the door frame/latch for traps. Do you want the standard for that second search to be a roll or a take ten (about one minute). 

When it comes to opening the door who will do that who will ready an action to "cover them", and where is everyone standing normally. I say normally because some halls won't allow for the same postions but I will have everyone close as I can.

Use the little map below to give me a location and what you wish for your character to do. And the next doors we encounter won't take so long as this to get through.

lXl1l2l3l4l5l6l7l8l9l0l 
lAl l l l lDl l l l l l
lBl l l l l l l l l l l
lCl l l l l l l l l l l
lDl l l l l l l l l l l

HM


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 1, 2010)

Gerlari can set up to either rush into the room or cover whoever's opening the door. Ready action to do such.


----------



## IronWolf (Sep 1, 2010)

Sabern's SOP will be to stand back just a bit when a door is opened with a readied flamestrike.  

Oh wait, that't the 9th level Sabern.  So I guess, Sabern's SOP will be to stand back a bit and be prepared with the crossbow.

EDIT: Position wise he'd likely be in C4 or C6 depending on others positioning.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 1, 2010)

Auris would wait on D4 to let the others check the door and being probably not in the line of a lightning bolt or whatever. Before anyone touches the door, he want to use detect magic on it.


----------



## seandwulf (Sep 1, 2010)

* Roll for second search
* Looks like I'm the lucky one opening the door!  But I'll try to do it so others can get by me easily as needed.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 1, 2010)

So your saying if the door pulls open you will be behind it and if it pushes open you will push it with your foot and be off to the side? I think that could be allowed so depending on the hinges you are either at B4 or B6.

Just need to hear JD's take and then we will open the door to the east, 

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 3, 2010)

Update please look in on the Notes section and give me a heads up if your actions are incorrect.

Mowgli you can not ready a charage action as you may only take a 5' step. So have you close enough to attack.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 4, 2010)

Door open - update complete - and please roll init and post actions.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 4, 2010)

Note to IW, 

AC is 18 due to crossbow is in hand and shield is not  LOL

HM


----------



## IronWolf (Sep 4, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> Note to IW,
> 
> AC is 18 due to crossbow is in hand and shield is not  LOL




Doh!


----------



## IronWolf (Sep 5, 2010)

HolyMan said:
			
		

> If there are to many dead do you wish to change your action? You could just let me know OOC and will have you empty this post.




Yeah, since it looks like the Gerlari has turned into the whirlwind of death I hate to waste a sound burst on this combat at the moment it seems.

I will edit my previous post to reflect that Sabern is simply waiting for his turn in init to come up so he has a better feel of the battle field.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 8, 2010)

Rules clarification i.e. me playing at being a DM  :

Hustle is not an action. It is a descriptor of what your character is doing when they either perform a double move in a round or move and perform a standard action in a round.

Hustle (pg. 170 Core book): A hustle is a jog (about 6 miles per hour for an unencumbered human). A character moving his speed twice in a single round, or moving that speed in the same round he or she performs a standard action or another move action, is hustling when he or she moves.

Now that I have typed it I see where it gets a little confusing. Is it refering to your speed or your double move speed. Again as their is no hustle action you can take and then take a move or standard I believe it is refering to your base speed. And is describing the movement as hustling.

Update complete, btw.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 25, 2010)

Sorry for the slow responds on the magic I needed to find a minute to go over everything in the PF book about it, cuze I wanted to get this right.

And I found a few things I didn't know (which is why we are playing this so I guess it's working). 

Identifying a potion can be done by anyone not just those with detect magic and spellcraft. PG. 478 says anyone may "sample" the potion and make a perception check. DC 15 + spell lvl. Ok not bad you sip a little and if you feel a little stronger it is probably Bull's Str or if you feel like you are floating it must be Levitation. I totally buy into that, *BUT  *how many people should you allow to "sample" a potion with 1oz. of liquid in it? I mean after two you are pushing your luck. So although allowable I want to houserule that only two people can try the Perception to identify (And I might just have to see about Ears, his percep is high but it isn't his taste buds that are so keen. LOL) 

And for magic weapons the caster lvl is the enhancement bonus x3??  Whew!!

That means a +5 weapon has a DC of 30 but then again you should have a great spellcraft if you put a rank into about every lvl.

And while lvling up Brawar (character in another game) I learned about "open slots" Is that new to PF or have I missed something that was there all along in 3.5??

But I digress (as usual) The DC for the potion and magical dagger are:

Potion - DC18
Dagger - DC18

So the dagger remains a mystery (until used). And the potion is identified due to Sabern's Perception check (someone knew all this didn't he IW ) is a potion of Spider Climb(CL3).

Ok if anyone wants to try a little Perception on the as of yet still unidentified potion (found in the room you kille dthe ogre in) than I will allow up to two tries (DC16) Which makes it automtic for Ears unless I give some sort of drawback.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 29, 2010)

So the group no stands before the wierd gate that has been "clogged" up to keep something out. It seems whatever scared the orcs has them a little on edge as they don't know what they should do next.

[sblock=OOC] Just to let you no if you are waiting on me that I didn't want to use the SOP on this door as it is not standard. [/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Sep 29, 2010)

Did Sabern notice anything from his perception check?

http://www.enworld.org/forum/5330223-post255.html


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 29, 2010)

LOL I used that perception check on the potion, see above  (other page lol).

You can try another but this is really were ears would shine as you can't see there the door only listen. Everyone can try or if you want poke holes in the straw pallets and take a look.

But like I said this isn't a normal door so I didn't apply the SOP.

HM


----------



## seandwulf (Oct 4, 2010)

Sorry I haven't posted - every time I try to load up ENWorld (like now) it times out or is so slow I can't even read through the posts to figure out what is going on!  I'll try it again later tonight to see if I can get something going.

In the meantime, if I'm holding the game up... just tell me/the DM what you want done and we'll metagame it (if that's ok)


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up didn't know what was going on there for a minute, but you are having slow load times (like me). What helps me pass the time is clocking the little green bar to see how long it takes to load and compare it to other days, LOL just a way to kill time.

HM


----------



## JDragon (Oct 14, 2010)

Hey all,

Very sorry to do this, but I have unexpectedly returned to school part time in addition to my full time job as of Oct 4th and it appears its going to prevent me from reliably keeping up with the game. :-(

I'm sorry to bail part way through but if its what this real life does to a person.

Feel free to have someone take over my character, i hope they have fun with it and best of luck to everyone.

JD


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 14, 2010)

No problem JDragon I know all about that unexspected RL trouble. Hope you do well in school and I hope to play in a game again with you sometime in the near future. 

HM


----------



## IronWolf (Oct 14, 2010)

JDragon said:


> Very sorry to do this, but I have unexpectedly returned to school part time in addition to my full time job as of Oct 4th and it appears its going to prevent me from reliably keeping up with the game. :-(
> 
> I'm sorry to bail part way through but if its what this real life does to a person.




No worries!  Good luck in school!


----------



## IronWolf (Oct 15, 2010)

Wow!  I'm glad Gerlari is on *our* side!  62 damage....


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 17, 2010)

I am speechless typeless also about that great shot. 

24hr bump for seandwulf need his init (and action, but init for sure) 

Will continue the round 12am EST tonight.

HM

_


----------



## seandwulf (Oct 19, 2010)

Hey fellas - sorry I'm holding up the game, but EnWorld just isn't going to work for me.  My posting times are midday while at work, between the insanity!  And it took me over a minute to load this page, then click the last page link so I could read.  Sooooo... either we move somewhere I can actually post to (Myth-weavers!) or you'll need to replace me.  Sorry.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 19, 2010)

Then without me. I'm not going to play on two sites . Sorry.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 19, 2010)

Well I will leave this up to the group to decide, but to let you know if we move I will probably post a little slower somewhere else as most of my games are here.

This is proven as I am running games on Unlimited RPG and BlueMoon and I rarely get the chance to get to those places.

I know what you mean about slow today is better than others but it is a little wait here and there.

The rest of you let me know if 

A - you want to continue on Myth-Weavers (we are in the last room of level one)

B - you wish to end the game and set off with your loot

C - find replacements and continue here (although remember this is a one shot dungeon delve and will be over before you hit lvl 6)

Please post your preferences in order and that will help decide what we do.

HM


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 19, 2010)

Double Post - Sorry.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm in a game on Myth-Weavers and one on URPGs. I like the Myth-Weavers site, but it is difficult and a bit more time consuming keeping up with three different sites (all of which work a little differently).

My vote is to continue playing and to keep this game here (sorry seandwulf, nothing personal!), as we started it here and WD is one of the original group.

I have no preference among the other choices . . .

Not sure why ENWorld has slowed down again - it's been running smoothly for several weeks (months?) now, but has begun to drag again these last few days.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 19, 2010)

EN World works fine for me, no drags the last few days.

I hope seandwulf problems are only temporary. If not I vote:

C
B
A


----------



## IronWolf (Oct 20, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> My vote is to continue playing and to keep this game here (sorry seandwulf, nothing personal!), as we started it here and WD is one of the original group.
> 
> I have no preference among the other choices . . .




I am fine with still playing here, the game started here and I know several of the players are big EN World PbP'ers so I am fine with staying here for that reason.  Plus, with this being a "one-shot" I can handle EN World for PbP.

With that said, I do find Myth-Weavers much more pleasant for a PbP game due to the management tools the GM has at their disposal, working email notifications and the "moderator" like control the GM has to help manage their game and threads within their game.



			
				Mowgli said:
			
		

> Not sure why ENWorld has slowed down again - it's been running smoothly for several weeks (months?) now, but has begun to drag again these last few days.




Yeah, EN World's speed has been pretty horrid for me for the past several weeks.  It seems about 75% of the time it is burdensome to get anything done.  The morning hours seem reasonable and the evening hours (eastern time) can be hit or miss - just depends on the night.

They are supposedly looking at getting new hardware for the site, so I am hoping that helps improve things speed wise.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 20, 2010)

Ok then we will keep going and keep it here at EnWorld. I'm sorry to see you go seandwulf it has been fun I hope you have success in all you do.

So now we need a few players, I will re-recruit. Is everyone alright if we are on hold (after this fight) for a week while we try and find replacements. The whole first lvl will be complete. 

-Also I had the crazy ideal about making these characters 10th lvl (after this) and playing Nightfang Spire, because I like them so much. But then I shot myself in the head for thinking such crazy stuff. 

HM

_


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 20, 2010)

I like Gerlari as well. I don't want to get too far ahead of ourselves, but if you decide to advance us to 10th and run that next adventure I'd probably be up for it.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 20, 2010)

I don't want to be the reason someone else cannot play...

I would be fine with advancing to level 10.

Possible Items (62,000):
Handy Haversack 2,000
Headband of Alluring Charisma +4  16,000
Cloak of resistance +3 9,000
Amulet of nat. Armor +2 8,000
Ring of Protection +2 8,000
Belt of Pysical Might (Dex & Con) +2 10,000
Mithral Buckler +1 (light fortification) 4,000 +
Metamagic Rod (Extoplasmic, lesser) 3,000
Wand (level1) 750

leaves 250gp for 'mundane' gear.


----------



## renau1g (Oct 20, 2010)

I'd be up for some mid-level action


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 20, 2010)

Mowgli - If Gerlari does 62 points of dmg now at 4th lvl what the heck will he do at 10th?? 

Not just yet WD LOL 

Very kool renau1g would you like to be the Rogue or the +1 ??

HM

_


----------



## renau1g (Oct 20, 2010)

Well, as I'm playing a rogue in your Age of Worms game I may like to try something else. Cleric's are always fun, not sure what the group needs though.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 20, 2010)

Need a rogue player but you are about to play one so you may take the +1 spot and make anything you wish. Alternately you may take control of one of the two PC's without a player:

Ears - half-elf rogue
Lusk - dwarf ranger

But no matter what we will beable to work you into the game, just need to finish this combat (hint).

HM

_


----------



## renau1g (Oct 20, 2010)

I've taken over PC"s in the past and it's never worked out that well for me, just not as interested as with my own PC. 

Once you're ready to make the jump to 10, can you PM me in case I miss it?


----------



## IronWolf (Oct 20, 2010)

renau1g said:


> Well, as I'm playing a rogue in your Age of Worms game I may like to try something else. Cleric's are always fun, not sure what the group needs though.




I'm running a human cleric in this game, but more cleric-goodness can always be good!



HolyMan said:


> But no matter what we will beable to work you into the game, just need to finish this combat (hint).




I got a post up this morning.  I figure Gerlari is running away at this point!


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 20, 2010)

I was hoping Mowgli would post up something cool to read after his fright 

Oh well best laid plans and all that.

If you want in now renau1g go ahead and make a 4th lvl charater and we can get you in but your call if you wish to wait till the 10th lvl crazyness which people seem interested in.

HM

_


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 20, 2010)

Sorry HM . . . October's been a very busy month and I'm slacking in several of my games (playing and GMing).

Things should slow up a little after this weekend and I'll be able to get back in the swing of things.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 25, 2010)

[MENTION=54810]renau1g[/MENTION]  - just want to know if you still wish to make a character for this game...

And if you did what about a rogue/cleric?  Or at least a cleric that worship the rogue god. You get to play a cleric and we get are rogue spot filled.

Let me know either way would like to "pencil" you in before we start the second lvl.

HM

_


----------



## renau1g (Oct 26, 2010)

Hmmm....well I can certainly make a PC now. Perhaps tomorrow? I have picked up a copy of Fallout New Vegas and it's been engrossing me to say the least. My non-baby time has been spent wandering the wastelands...


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 26, 2010)

NP I will be "cleaning up" the thread the next day or so. Getting all the XP and treasures listed and such before we delve into another lvl. So anytime the next couple days and then I will work you in. 

Hmm I will need to figure out a way to leave Lusk and Ears behind? I will work on all this and have something by the time your ready renau1g until then keep your head down and watchout for snipers LOL. 

HM

_


----------



## IronWolf (Oct 26, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> Hmm I will need to figure out a way to leave Lusk and Ears behind? I will work on all this and have something by the time your ready renau1g until then keep your head down and watchout for snipers LOL.




They can escort those prisoners we rescued back to town.

Or if need be Sabern can get the current group to go back and check on the prisoners we rescued before we descend further - bump into the new players and then we take on the fresh blood and send Lusk and Ears off with the freed prisoners.


----------



## Bihlbo (Oct 26, 2010)

If you're still looking for another player, I'd love to join the game, and I'd enjoy playing a rogue. Let me know, and if I'm in I'll make a character ASAP.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 26, 2010)

Is it ok if you and Bihlbo's characters know each other renau1g??

Maybe the last two characters of a failed mission that you plan to finish no matter what and has brought you to Stone Tooth?

HM

_


----------



## Bihlbo (Oct 26, 2010)

I can roll with whatever background tweaks I need to. But so far I haven't found much information on character creation. I've gleaned that we're level 4, it's Pathfinder, and we have 25 points for attributes. Are any additional resources allowed or just Pathfinder core? What about equipment?

With a barbarian and a sorcerer in the group to lay down the pain in a fight, am I right in assuming that a rogue built around other abilities than maximizing damage through sneak attack would be a viable option?


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 26, 2010)

Ears had a perception of +16 so he was the go to guy for traps, and not being surprised.

You have most of the character gene correct. The only thing I can think of is MAX hp per lvl and I am allowing just about anything as this is a fun game were I am trying to learn more about PF.

Build what ever rogue type you wish we will work around it.

HM

_


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 27, 2010)

The sorcerer isn't really about damage dealing. His highest level spell and wand stun and blind opponents. So sneak attack would be very helpful, but the rogue doesn't need much forethought to get a chance to to the sneak damage. Just specialize in what you want and hit the blinded enemies, if possible.


----------



## renau1g (Oct 27, 2010)

So is Bihlbo taking over Ears? i.e. am I free to make any PC?


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 27, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> Mowgli - If Gerlari does 62 points of dmg now at 4th lvl what the heck will he do at 10th??
> 
> Not just yet WD LOL
> 
> ...




ALL refrences will be highlighted.



HolyMan said:


> Need a rogue player but you are about to play one so you may take the +1 spot and make anything you wish. Alternately you may take control of one of the two PC's without a player:
> 
> Ears - half-elf rogue
> Lusk - dwarf ranger
> ...




Either the baby has you frazzled or...



HolyMan said:


> I was hoping Mowgli would post up something cool to read after his fright
> 
> Oh well best laid plans and all that.
> 
> ...




those video games have turned your brain into jell-o. LOL 



renau1g said:


> So is Bihlbo taking over Ears? i.e. am I free to make any PC?




????

HM

_


----------



## renau1g (Oct 28, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> And if you did what about a rogue/cleric?  Or at least a cleric that worship the rogue god. You get to play a cleric and we get are rogue spot filled.
> 
> Let me know either way would like to "pencil" you in before we start the second lvl.
> 
> ...




Ah, sorry HM, my brain has been fuzzy, the boys have both picked up an chest infection and its viral so no help from antibiotics. Making things far more "interesting" around here. This was my brain's last impression of our status.

Hmmm...a bard may be fun...the group seems to have all the traditional bases covered and the rogue has a low CHA, so if I make a bard he/she can cover the "face" role. 

Anyone know if the PF bard is any better than the 3.5e one?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 28, 2010)

ALL the PF classes are better than the old 3.5 ones . . . 

IMO, the PF bard is significantly better than the older 3.5 version. More spells, more varied (and useful) uses of the perform skills, etc.

However, you'll just have to try it and see for yourself!


----------



## renau1g (Oct 28, 2010)

Wunderbar! I will go for it.


----------



## renau1g (Oct 28, 2010)

I like the Arcane Duelist option from the APG. 

re: starting equipment - how does that work in Pathfinder? Using a table I'm guessing for expected wealth.


----------



## IronWolf (Oct 28, 2010)

Bards can always be useful for a party!


----------



## Bihlbo (Oct 28, 2010)

renau1g said:


> re: starting equipment - how does that work in Pathfinder? Using a table I'm guessing for expected wealth.




On page 399 of the Pathfinder core book I found a chart for wealth by level. Without anything else to go on, I used that.


----------



## Bihlbo (Oct 28, 2010)

My character is posed in the rogues' gallery. Backle Hinterpick is ready to go, so just let me know how you want him introduced. Some background of what he knows about his situation would be very much appreciated!


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 31, 2010)

Bad week for me to go over a character for you,as I have done 11 so far this week, sorry. But I know your character isn't complete and will explain below.

To Everyone:

Below is a list of all XP and all loot gathered for the first lvl I have it posted also in the IC (along with a complete map of lvl1). And since I am trying to learn stuff for LPF I thought of adding in the Time Awards. And by doing that it seems everyone has leveled up (by a mere 296 pts), and gotten a little extra gold.

So some insight - If this were an LPF game. Just a quick dungeon with a bunch of rooms with perhaps the goal being to stop orc raiders in the area, then the game would have lasted four and a half months and garnered enough XP to get the group to level 5. 

So needless to say I'm glad we have added time xp. But I had a little trouble with the monster xp (that and the new AoW games slowing me down in this game sorry about that). It has to do with the orcs XP - they are 135 each and some how I got 100xp each for fighting four. But I think it should be 108. Can someone double check that. My problem was they didn't make an even CR for me being 1/3 each.

Ok here's what I would like to do:

A) Have the group RP leaving Stonetooth - but no RP needed in town as this is a dungeon delve game - taking with them all their loot and some of the caravan stuff they found (which will equal the time gp,  like how I snuck that in), maybe they find a disasembled wagon or just wheels and a board to strap them to.

B) Everyone should LvL up (including your character Bihlbo) as you are all at 10,296xp and divide up the treasure here in the OOC incase you want to keep something found. The two new characters will have 10,500gp to play with instead of 6,000gp.  

C) When lvl ups are done and everyone has spent their hard earned gold, I will be introducing the new PCs and we will head down to lvl 2. Ears and Lusk will have gotten into a little trouble and be unable to 'tag' along.

[sblock=Loot & XP]

* Experience (per player):*
Sentries and Archers - 150xp
Orcs - 100xp
Ogre & Wolves - 300xp

_above already awarded_

Orcs - 100xp
Yarrick - 80xp
Dwarven statue trap - 120xp
Striges - 160xp
False door trap - 120xp
Burdug - 80xp
Orcs - 50xp

Total of + 710xp from encounters
Time XP Award: + 3,036xp

Total XP = 4,296xp

*Loot:
*Orc sentires and archers: 27gp, 51sp
Room #5: Sack of coins (250sp, 40gp) and unidentified potion - ???
Room #11: 210gp, a topaz worth 200gp, and two onyx gems worth 50gp each
 - looted bodies: 28gp, 56sp
 - Yarrick: scalemail, large steel shield, mw hand axe, and 3 throwing axes
Rooms 12 & 14: Two chest containing 440gp, 1600sp, sack w/180gp and a flask of holy water.
 - potion of Spider Climb
 - magical dagger (size small): unidentified
Room #9: two leather sacks 160sp each, 2 light maces, and a dagger

Time gold Award: +2,346gp each

*Total Loot:*

cash:
925gp
2,277sp
topaz - 200gp
onyx(2) - 50gp each

bonus: + 2,346gp to each character

mundane items - (resale):
scalemail - (25gp) 
large steel shield - (10gp)
mw hand axe - (153gp)
throwing axes(3) - (12gp, 4gp each) 
holy water (12.5gp)
light maces(2) - (5gp, 2.5gp each)
dagger - (0.5gp)

magical items - (resale):
potion - unknown (???)
potion of spider climb - (25gp)
dagger(size small) - unknown (???) [/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Oct 31, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> And since I am trying to learn stuff for LPF I thought of adding in the Time Awards. And by doing that it seems everyone has leveled up (by a mere 296 pts), and gotten a little extra gold.




How does the Time Award mechanic work?  Sounds like an interesting way to speed up the leveling in PbP game.  Might consider stealing it or aspects of it for a PbP I run.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 31, 2010)

The discussion can be found here.

EN World: D&D / RPG News & Reviews - Proposal: GM Awards!


And I didn't think about using it for my other games for most of them I assign a goal and when you reach it you lvl up. (That way they aren't trying to fight every orc they come across.)

And for my HB campagin Off to War I made my own by post system which is working as we have been playing (since lvl1 and 0XP) for almost a year and a half and those characters that have been around since day one are almost 5th lvl. I believe that good for pbp from some of the games I've been in. 

HM

_


----------



## IronWolf (Oct 31, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> The discussion can be found here.
> 
> EN World: D&D / RPG News & Reviews - Proposal: GM Awards!




Great!  Thanks for the link!  Interesting mechanism and certainly a good way to keep characters leveling even in the much slower pace of a PbP.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 1, 2010)

Auris is interested in the holy water and maybe the unidentified magic items, depends on what they really are.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 2, 2010)

What woul dbe the LPF rule to get them identified? Go pay for someone to cast the spell for you?

HM

_


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 2, 2010)

Yes, I think so. But shouldn't be to expensive. A sage with high intelligence and maxed spellcraft maybe only needs a cantrip to identify it. We also get a new attempt (spellcraft vs DC (15+ caster level), each day.


----------



## Bihlbo (Nov 3, 2010)

Hinderpick is updated to level 5. Just let me know when/how you want him introduced!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 3, 2010)

I'm still agonizing over Gerlari's feat choice, but otherwise he's ready to go . . .


----------



## IronWolf (Nov 3, 2010)

I likely won't get the chance to level Sabern until Friday/Saturday.  Prepping my home game, I *might* get the chance to do so tomorrow as long as the server upgrade I did tonight doesn't cause undo trouble tomorrow.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 3, 2010)

NP IW, I will go over the other charatcers tomorrow and start posting anything I see needs fixed main thing right now is to divide the goodies and see what @renau1g is up to. 

I will give you some info to RP you into the game tomorrow night Bihlbo sorry not now I need to look over your character and tailor it to fit. 

And perhaps we can RP coming this weekend while everyone tidies up their characters and be back and in LVL 2 SUN night.

HM

_


----------



## Bihlbo (Nov 3, 2010)

Okay sounds great! I'm assuming that since my character has not been introduced, I'm not a part of this loot distrobution. If I'm wrong about that, let me know!


----------



## renau1g (Nov 3, 2010)

HM - I'm sorry, but I have to back out. In my exuberance (and likely lack of sleep affecting my judgement) I expected to have more free time than I do. Work's crazy right now and I really don't want to slow anyone down. Sorry to waste any time. Good Luck all!


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 3, 2010)

NP renau1g I understand from this end trust me, RL is kicking up at me too but I think it is the holiday season coming up, football day with my brothers and stuff like that.

I think we can go wioth four I think that the party is balanced enough to tackle any problems, the dungeon might throw at you. 

So I am nowe character checking let me know when your lvl ups are complete and I will intorduce the new memeber in town for a little RP.

HM

_


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 5, 2010)

checking Hinderpick:

* CMD should just read 17
* Skill Ranks should read 55
* See 54 skill ranks spent (1 left-over)
* Bluff skill says ability +3 but total +1 (CHA is 12)
* Masterwork artistans tools not add to misc of Craft skill
* Have armor at 5,850gp +2,000gp over what you have listed
* cold weather outfit should weigh 0lbs(worn) and be free (that's 8gp to help with over spending)
* Hand of the mage costs 900gp you have it at 450gp
* Haversack should cost 2,000gp you have it at 1,000gp
* signet rings(5) not listed as such
* have your weight carried at 125lbs
* spent way to much money - taking away the credit card now, 

HM

_


----------



## Bihlbo (Nov 5, 2010)

Sorry, I guess I did miss a few things in converting the information from Excel to .txt. I have no idea how I flubbed up my math on that armor so badly.



HolyMan said:


> * Hand of the mage costs 900gp you have it at 450gp
> * Haversack should cost 2,000gp you have it at 1,000gp
> * signet rings(5) not listed as such




Woops, I see what I did. I was looking at the _cost_ notation at the bottom of the entries.
The signet rings aren't worn, if that's what you're implying. They were stolen from people who have a reason to wear a signet ring, and are currently used when the need arises to have a seal bear someone's mark. I don't know the best way to handle this, it was just an idea that seemed to fit the character.
Or maybe you wanted a number there, which I just added.



> * have your weight carried at 125lbs




The haversack's contents don't contribute to weight carried - the haversack always weighs 5 lbs. regardless of contents.

Thanks a lot for the review!!


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 6, 2010)

No problem I did forget that the stuff was in a haversack, good catch. Let me know what you do about the armor. And I am working on a reason for you want to go to StoneTooth (basically a treasure map is involved). 

HM

_


----------



## Bihlbo (Nov 7, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> Let me know what you do about the armor.




The changes are on my character sheet. Basically, I lost the _hand of the mage_, the armor's _shadow_ property (maybe I can get it later), and changed the axe to an adamantine one.



> And I am working on a reason for you want to go to StoneTooth (basically a treasure map is involved).




Awesome! Just remember, he might have been a low life thug most of his life, but now he's LG and reformed. So a treasure map for greed's sake wouldn't be much of a draw.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 7, 2010)

Great I have just updated the IC and added Hinderpick you should post up something if you wish or at least subscribe.

HM

_


----------



## IronWolf (Nov 8, 2010)

Updated Sabern Hutch for level 5.  I still need to pick up a few scrolls while in town, I plan to figure those out tomorrow and then post that update to the character sheet as well.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 8, 2010)

NP and to everyone, Since this is not a long term campaign please try and spend all your gp as saving it for something big later would be a waste.

Happy Shopping.. 

HM

_


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 8, 2010)

Were we able to identify the remaining items?


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 8, 2010)

Hmm... I guess take one more crack at them and if you donlt identlfy them, then I guess you could pay a sage to do it. What would it cost for someone to cast a cantrip? Mostly paying for their time.

HM


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 8, 2010)

Pfsrd says:

Caster level × spell level × 10  gp

Use a spell level  of 1/2 for 0-level spells to calculate the cost. 

Retrieved from:

Hirelings, Spellcasting and Services
*
So, should be 5 gp.* But let's say we need someone with higher spellcraft skills, too. A 1st level wizard / 4 level commoner elf (Int 16) would have a bonus of
3 (class) + 3 (Int) + 2 (race) + 5 (skill ranks) + 3 (Skill Focus) = +16

*Maybe 20 gp?*


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 8, 2010)

4 times the base cost?!? Them darn elves always trying to rip a guy off! 

But if it were an elf you are right WD as he would not want to be bothered by every Tom, Dick, and Harry who thought he had something magical. 

20gp each but first try again to ID them as you have leveled up and that should allow for another try.

HM


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 8, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> ...
> 
> 20gp each but first try again to ID them as you have leveled up and that should allow for another try.
> 
> HM



Official rules say 1 try/day. Shall I roll here?

Anyone has a good feat suggestion for Auris? I was thinking about Elemental Focus (Electricity).


----------



## IronWolf (Nov 8, 2010)

Spellcraft checks on unknown items:

potion - unknown spellcraft -- 1d20+8=23
dagger(size small) - unknown spellcraft -- 1d20+8=17


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 8, 2010)

Spellcraft to identify dagger (1d20+9=13)

still no luck


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 8, 2010)

Potion is... potion of cure light wounds (1d8+2) and dagger is the greatest mystery in the universe. LOL

HM

_


----------



## IronWolf (Nov 8, 2010)

It must be super duper cool!


----------



## Bihlbo (Nov 12, 2010)

If people are busy, that's cool. But I'd like to check and see if we've been silent the past few days because you all are waiting on me to reply, because I'm kind of waiting on a reply to "Tell me about yourselves," - it's like we're on a first date and I'm posting this to try and avoid awkward silence.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 12, 2010)

probably busyness at least I know Mowgli has been. I'm just waiting to see some of the neat toys they purchased. Makes a difference when you don't have anything to save for.

I think the hoildays creeping up may have something to do with it also. Shopping in game and in RL LOL, .

HM

_


----------



## IronWolf (Nov 12, 2010)

Bihlbo said:


> If people are busy, that's cool. But I'd like to check and see if we've been silent the past few days because you all are waiting on me to reply, because I'm kind of waiting on a reply to "Tell me about yourselves," - it's like we're on a first date and I'm posting this to try and avoid awkward silence.




Sabern's response was his way of not directly answering the question, but dropping that we had been out to the stronghold and might have a common interest.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 17, 2010)

A heads up everyone I have penciled this game in for a SUN nite advance (MON morning for you WD ).

I will have you leaving and heading through towards the 2nd lvl, if you are stuck at what to buy please discuss some options here to help you along.

HM

_


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 17, 2010)

Auris wants to buy an item identification for the dagger. Sorry to ask again, but how much money do we have?


----------



## IronWolf (Nov 17, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> Sorry to ask again, but how much money do we have?




Here's the loot post:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/5363536-post255.html

Looks like we have at least 2346gp from the bonus.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 17, 2010)

IronWolf said:


> Here's the loot post:
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/5363536-post255.html
> 
> Looks like we have at least 2346gp from the bonus.




Handy Haversack + half depleted wand of ray of enfeeblement sounding good, HM?


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 17, 2010)

Sounds great WD, everyone else ready then?

HM
_


----------



## IronWolf (Nov 17, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> Sounds great WD, everyone else ready then?




Sabern is ready!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 18, 2010)

Gerlari is ready.


----------



## Bihlbo (Nov 25, 2010)

Sorry that I have been lagging, the board wasn't sending me updates on my subscribed threads, I guess. I'll try to check in instead.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 25, 2010)

NP 

You can always be sure that I will update weekly to bi-weekly depending on the game. This one we actually went through 6 rounds of combat in a week once.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 25, 2010)

Updated no need to wait for an e-mail Bihlbo (or for anyone else should you wish to take your turn).

HM


----------



## Bihlbo (Dec 1, 2010)

Would it be simpler if my character only had one name? I was kinda planning on having Backle be unused, like _Cosmo_ of Cosmo Kramer.

Also, it looks like Hinderpick got an AoO when the thing darted in to attack. He's also readied to attack, which means he attacked twice this round, right? Both were a miss, I'm just clarifying.


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 1, 2010)

That is my fault I will call him Hinderpick from here on out. Except I will not be around for the next three weeks Explained here..

http://www.enworld.org/forum/talking-talk/297614-hm-rolled-1-save.html

You are correct on the two misses and it is top of init I hope someone can kill the little bugger before I have no computer tomorrow. So everyone take your round two swipes please.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 21, 2010)

hey everyone guess whose back 

how about a roll call before we continue (and let me know if you wish to wait till after the holidays or not).

HM


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 21, 2010)

Gerlari's here, good to go or to wait.


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 21, 2010)

If you are good to go I think you are up. 

HM


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 21, 2010)

My vacation plan is in my status. Ready otherwise.


----------



## IronWolf (Dec 21, 2010)

Still here and ready to play!  I am fine with either waiting to get a good start until just after the holidays or rolling forward now.  Whichever works for people.


----------



## Bihlbo (Dec 26, 2010)

This week is extremely busy at work, but I will do my best to post.


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 26, 2010)

Np Bihlob glad you and Hinderpick are still around. Will have you trap hunting should the group make their way down the steps this week. Not in combat mode right now so all good.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 4, 2011)

24 hour bump alert!!  

 I will advance this game tomorrow around this time. Hope everyone is ready for more dungeon delving.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 25, 2011)

Hmm... another 24 hour bump. Hope everything is copacetic with Bihlbo. I'm sure he doesn't want me to roll his save. LOL - most of my rolls suck arse. 

Which is good for the players.

HM


----------



## Bihlbo (Feb 2, 2011)

Very sorry I haven't replied. I had to make an urgent and sudden trip that lasted a while, and honestly I just forgot about my normal stuff like this game. Thanks for going on without me!


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 2, 2011)

Auris keeps full defense until he sees enemies.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 16, 2011)

Update tomorrow (noon-ish as I think I will sleep in till then ).

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 16, 2011)

Well I think we lost Bihlbo to that acursed Real Life monster. Hasn't been back to EnWorld in two weeks so I have changed the thread to see about recruiting someone to play Hinderpick.

________________________________

If you are looking in and thinking of joining in the character is  here and I'm sorry but since we are in a dungeon, in combat, and the game is just a one off I am looking for someone to take over as he is.

Now there should be one more lvl up before this little game ends. So if you are interested please let me know.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 28, 2011)

Almost two weeks and no EnWorlder to play a dwarf rogue for a couple months maybe I should try summoning an LPF member to see if they would like to get into another game. Some are waiting patiently in the tavern and I do hate to see them sit.

Let's try someone I know is around first...  @sunshadow21

Would you like to play in a little dungeon delve for a few months to help us learn PF?

HM


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 28, 2011)

I will give it a go; some of the mannerisms may be a bit different, but I will try to keep the overall personality as intact as possible.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks sunshadow21  

 I will be recapping the end of the round and asking what next tomorrow night, to much to do in other areas tonight.

And Welcome Aboard

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 15, 2011)

Update for this game scheduled for tomorrow (TUE) just let me know if you don't want to follow Hinderpick's lead. I'll assume you do if I hear nothing.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 8, 2011)

WD is a little under the weather - Hope you are feeling better soon.

Is spending the weekend with his kids. - Hope you have a great time.

And is on now. - Hope you have time to post, 

If not NP I will advance things tomorrow regardless.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 11, 2011)

Update scheduled for tomorrow night.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 11, 2011)

Well sunshadow21 rolled a good Diplomacy check and it has me in a conundrum. 

The module allows for a little diplomacy if optioned for by the PCs (could be low on spells, health, etc...) or a fight. Now my problem is that Hinderpick's 18 was only two shy of making the "enemy" Indifferent and thus ready for talks.

Up to all of you now - You may opt to help and roll a Diplomacy check to aid another or just skip it and say you wish to fight. I will leave it up to the rest of you.

Will update tomorrow night say around midnight (EST) so no post is just as good as saying you wish a fight.

HM


----------



## IronWolf (Apr 12, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> Well sunshadow21 rolled a good Diplomacy check and it has me in a conundrum.
> 
> The module allows for a little diplomacy if optioned for by the PCs (could be low on spells, health, etc...) or a fight. Now my problem is that Hinderpick's 18 was only two shy of making the "enemy" Indifferent and thus ready for talks.
> 
> ...




Heh - I am game and since Sabern knows dwarven we will see how the diplomacy route goes!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 12, 2011)

Diplomacy works for me personally . . . Gerlari's more the hack and slash type, though. I'm good either way.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 14, 2011)

Will give sunshadow21 another 24-36 hours to respond. I know it must be hard his character is LG and these are dark dwarves. 

HM


----------



## sunshadow21 (Apr 14, 2011)

He has bigger worries right now. For all that he despises duergar, they are still cousins. The undead and the dragon are another matter entirely.


----------



## IronWolf (Apr 17, 2011)

Heh!  We may get a fight yet with that diplomacy roll!


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 17, 2011)

Good I stat'ed out the major NPCs 

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 20, 2011)

The above post says I stat'ed them out but what it doesn;t say is I can;t read me notes. 

I had Ghared's LvL wrong so I posted his HO wrong and allowed for the sneak attack damage (which isn't allowed as he has uncanny dodge).

I have corrected all this and have put his stats in the RG should you wish to see them.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 22, 2011)

Let's see if [MENTION=29558]Mowgli[/MENTION] is on and wearing his cloak of invisibility  

Want to update before a busy weekend. Gerlari to finish the current round.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 26, 2011)

Odd this needs a bump.

Currently the group has explored all but two-three rooms of this level. You could all go back to the Glitterhame (where you fought the Gricks) and explore some more if you wish, left most of that level unchecked. 

I saw sunshadow21 is having computer troubles and WD is on vacation. So maybe another week to decide what you all wish to do then?

HM


----------



## IronWolf (Jul 26, 2011)

Sabern is interested in taking care of the dragon - probably after some rest, but I've lost my sense of positioning I think. Does any of the exploration we need to do take place in an area that might lead to the dragon's lair instead of having to climb down that chasm to do so?

Perhaps another look at the chasm to see if there is a way down or more talk with the duergar to see if they know of a path to the dragon.

With that said - I am pretty flexible if others in the party feel differently about tackling the dragon.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 26, 2011)

Auris thinks exploration is fun and isn't so eager to fight the dragon...

and as a player I like to have the big bad at the end


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 26, 2011)

Hinderpick doesn't care either way.


----------



## IronWolf (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm fine with exploring first. I'm sure the dragon will be there when we get to it!


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 27, 2011)

Indeed 

I will advance then with the group heading back to the Glitterhame.

HM


----------

